# NORCAR at the Gate 2012 Winter/Spring Series



## CarbonJoe

Discuss.

Full schedule and more information here: http://www.norcarracing.com/

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## sg1

Lots of posts here...


----------



## CarbonJoe

We need the 2011 thread locked, then this one will pick up.


----------



## Chaz955i

This is going to be a great series. Looks like we are getting some more people in touring and the field in wgt is filling out as well.


----------



## mrbighead

I'm in for WGT, I should have my car ready to go by next race.


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, winter is going to be a great series. I can't wait to get things started. Got a pair of new lids and starting off with a ton more knowledge. Should be fantastic!


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I'm in for WGT, I should have my car ready to go by next race.


You will have to deal with "Winger" out there...


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> You will have to deal with "Winger" out there...


I race Willie clean. It is you, SG1 who needs to worry. It was only because I was still in the holiday spirit your car didn't come off the track in little pieces. I saw the panicked look in your eye when I bumped up to the A main. Rest assured mr big shot, your day is coming.....:tongue:


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> You will have to deal with "Winger" out there...


There you go scaring again.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> I race Willie clean. It is you, SG1 who needs to worry. It was only because I was still in the holiday spirit your car didn't come off the track in little pieces. I saw the panicked look in your eye when I bumped up to the A main. Rest assured mr big shot, your day is coming.....:tongue:


F me...

As long as I keep setting the heat boards...

If there is just 3 people that show...
I'll put 2 in the A and you in the B....


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> F me...
> 
> As long as I keep setting the heat boards...
> 
> If there is just 3 people that show...
> I'll put 2 in the A and you in the B....


Too funny, wouldn't first in the B bump me up? You can run.....


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Too funny, wouldn't first in the B bume up? You can run.....


Chuck, what ESC are you using in your WGT.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Chuck, what ESC are you using in your WGT.


Hobbywing 1s. CRC might have them in stock.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Hobbywing 1s. CRC might have them in stock.


What is the price? Do I have to buy a life pack, I had a tekin setup with all that junk.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> What is the price? Do I have to buy a life pack, I had a tekin setup with all that junk.


No booster or receiver pack with the 1S model. Not sure what CRC is selling them for as I got mine overseas. Mine was around $125 so I assume the one CRC sells will be in that ballpark.


----------



## Mackin

Willie, 

I just picked one up from CRC, think it was $129. Had it in my WGT. I really liked it.

chuck


----------



## mrbighead

Mackin said:


> Willie,
> 
> I just picked one up from CRC, think it was $129. Had it in my WGT. I really liked it.
> 
> chuck


Thanks chuck chuck, I will buy one see you guys next race day.


----------



## Lessen

You comin' up for the first winter club race Willie?


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> You comin' up for the first winter club race Willie?


Yes, just to see you lol..


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Yes, just to see you lol..


Yeah, you'll see me about 5 times every 6 minutes.


----------



## nrtv20

Great track for the Hangover Race; my first time at The Gate and it was alot of fun!


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Thanks chuck chuck, I will buy one see you guys next race day.


See you in Indy?


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> See you in Indy?


I want to go but I would have to leave early for work. I hate working Sunday nights its messing with my racing.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I want to go but I would have to leave early for work. I hate working Sunday nights its messing with my racing.


Stop working...


----------



## Mackin

sg1 said:


> Stop working...


I did!


----------



## sg1

Look for a few more things in the hobbyshop in the next week or so


----------



## Lessen

The suspense is killing me..  That does, however, remind me I need to pick up some new traction compound.


----------



## CarbonJoe

100wt shock oil?


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> 100wt shock oil?


Damn, just ordered some from amain.


----------



## Lessen

Did you guys know HBT Strongsville closed? They made a lot of changes the last couple years too. I guess all for not *shrug* Just one more place I can't buy paint...


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Stop working...


Stop working that means no food or rc car racing, I guess I could live on the streets to save on money. No pork chuck


----------



## Lessen

*Challenger Decals*

If anybody wants/needs some Dodge Challenger decals I have a majority set available. I've used lights, window trim and a few other misc. pieces but all of the racing stripes and chrome trim are untouched. Just say so and it's yours.


----------



## 440OnRoad

Hey Wayne/Joe....is there a club race on the 28th or 29th???


----------



## CarbonJoe

440OnRoad said:


> Hey Wayne/Joe....is there a club race on the 28th or 29th???


Yes.

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## 440OnRoad

Thanks Joe!!!!


----------



## bobbyh808

sg1 said:


> Look for a few more things in the hobbyshop in the next week or so


Xray parts at the track.... Yes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

bobbyh808 said:


> Xray parts at the track.... Yes.:thumbsup:


From what I've seen there's lots of xray parts at the track,you just need to walk around between heats and pick them up off the track!


----------



## sg1

*NORCAR Memberships*

Hey kids,

For those of you who signed up for a 1/2 year memberships,
They expired at the beginning of the year.

You can sign up for the next 1/2 year at the next race for $25.00

Info on club memberships can be found at www.norcarracing.com 

For the club members we'll be having something special for you guys in the near future!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Tread1 said:


> From what I've seen there's lots of xray parts at the track,you just need to walk around between heats and pick them up off the track!


You don't run Xray. Actually, you don't run anything. Otherwise, they'd be Schumacher parts on the track.

And anyway, the parts that are there are more than likely Losi and Associated parts.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> You don't run Xray. Actually, you don't run anything. Otherwise, they'd be Schumacher parts on the track.
> 
> And anyway, the parts that are there are more than likely Losi and Associated parts.


Ha ha. Funny stuff and I run Associated.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Ha ha. Funny stuff and I run Associated.


HA! That IS funny stuff... and I run Losi.


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Hey kids,
> 
> For the club members we'll be having something special for you guys in the near future!


A massage from SG1 :thumbsup:


----------



## camino86

i run losi xxx-s and there was little pieces of parts alll over at the hangover,just no full parts to put on!


----------



## rybred33

Hey CarbonJoe or SG1, does the shop there stock any VTA tires? Or any of the tires for stock TC? How Bout any 17.5 motors? Thanks guys, looking forward to getting back out soon. I purchased a TC6 a couple months ago(figures the TC6.2 hit right after) but been brutally busy with work. Thanks!!


----------



## sg1

rybred33 said:


> Hey CarbonJoe or SG1, does the shop there stock any VTA tires? Or any of the tires for stock TC? How Bout any 17.5 motors? Thanks guys, looking forward to getting back out soon. I purchased a TC6 a couple months ago(figures the TC6.2 hit right after) but been brutally busy with work. Thanks!!


VTA tires and rims are on order, 17.5 motors are in stock, and no to the TC tires (as of now).


----------



## blue racer

are you gonna be running a vta class this weekend?


----------



## sg1

blue racer said:


> are you gonna be running a vta class this weekend?


We will be running oval, in the past we have had 1 heat of VTA


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> VTA tires and rims are on order, 17.5 motors are in stock, and no to the TC tires (as of now).


There might be a set of Solaris Mediums in the consignment area. I probably have a used set you can have.


----------



## mrbighead

Tread1 said:


> From what I've seen there's lots of xray parts at the track,you just need to walk around between heats and pick them up off the track!


I thougt you was going to help me find my parts from Sunday.


----------



## sg1

*VTA on the oval??*



blue racer said:


> are you gonna be running a vta class this weekend?


Did anyone else plan on running VTA??

Ron
Joe
Slim
Camino86
Lessen
Bobby
Mackin


----------



## rybred33

CarbonJoe said:


> There might be a set of Solaris Mediums in the consignment area. I probably have a used set you can have.





sg1 said:


> VTA tires and rims are on order, 17.5 motors are in stock, and no to the TC tires (as of now).


 Thanks fellas!


----------



## Lessen

Sorry Wayne, not this week.


----------



## Tread1

CarbonJoe said:


> You don't run Xray. Actually, you don't run anything. Otherwise, they'd be Schumacher parts on the track.
> 
> And anyway, the parts that are there are more than likely Losi and Associated parts.


 LOL you get enough people to run a 6th class (F1) and I'll be back in a heart beat 

BTW there is a brand new set of solaris tires in the showcase


----------



## Miller Time

Tread1 said:


> LOL you get enough people to run a 6th class (F1) and I'll be back in a heart beat
> 
> BTW there is a brand new set of solaris tires in the showcase


There seemed to be some interest in F1, a few said they might like to run it, I know I'll have one with me most of the time


----------



## nrtv20

I did enjoy running F1 @ the hangover race. I sadly won't be a regular there but I can keep people informed as to when some F1's might come back to the area.


----------



## old_dude

I will not have the VTA with me Saturday. Sorry.


----------



## camino86

not me still waighing foe parts


----------



## 92vert

ill be in for vta just got a new motor


----------



## Lessen

92vert said:


> ill be in for vta just got a new motor


Did you fry one?


----------



## sg1

For todays oval race, keep in mind it's a BRP points race.
5pm race and doors open at noon.
They have priority on the track.

Ron and I will be at the track early today finishing a few things up (8am)
If the 1/10 guys would like to come in early and practice before the BRP group arrives I wouldn't be opposed to it.

We will have some great food, new products arrived for the hobbyshop, a BRP LTO kit will be raffled off, the series plaques are hung up, and we will be changing the track back to road after the race. If you'd like to stick around to help or stop out that would be greatly appreciated 

-Wayne


----------



## camino86

is it going t be the same road track as the last?


----------



## 92vert

*motor*



Lessen said:


> Did you fry one?


no i had the old 25.5 and i just got the newer one. see everyone there in a few hrs


----------



## old_dude

The layout for the next three weekends is very close to the Hangover track. that layout was very popular so it is back. Plus we were to tired after yesterdays racing to think.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> The layout for the next three weekends is very close to the Hangover track. that layout was very popular so it is back. Plus we were to tired after yesterdays racing to think.


Your fault for not getting geeked up on skittles before the track build. 

Track looks good. We've had a lot of good layouts and this is definitely one of them.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Your fault for not getting geeked up on skittles before the track build.
> 
> Track looks good. We've had a lot of good layouts and this is definitely one of them.


 Any pics


----------



## Lessen

I see the hoodies arrived. They look great!


----------



## barney24

There are now hoodies and t-shirts available in the hobby shop.

T-shirts $14 
Hoodies $30


----------



## sg1

*Wednesday the 11th PRACTICE!!*

We're adding a practice night, this Wednesday the 11th.

From 5pm to 10pm

Mr. Mackin will be in charge that night!!

The track was changed over after the BRP oval race Saturday night to the layout we ran at the Hangover race (or close to it).

If you're looking to run a few laps or just talk to Chuck, stop on in!!


----------



## camino86

is it ok to use bright colors on a vta car?


----------



## Lessen

Sam Posey's sublime green Challenger was pretty bright ( my old car). To me it seems our club racing is fairly relaxed on the nifty gritty. Its not like we're tech inspecting or anything. I like the "spirit of VTA" so I make it a point to create what would seem to be period correct paintjobs. No fluorescents for me. That's just my opinion, but you know what those are like...


----------



## Miller Time

Don't forget the Midwest Grandslam will be in Indy this weekend, turnout is shaping up to rival last years 110 entries. This is a great track just ask those that made the trip last year or the listen to the wimpers of those who missed it.


----------



## Chaz955i

Miller Time said:


> Don't forget the Midwest Grandslam will be in Indy this weekend, turnout is shaping up to rival last years 110 entries. This is a great track just ask those that made the trip last year or the listen to the wimpers of those who missed it.


See ya there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

entry list started here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4023599&postcount=2113


----------



## bobbyh808

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Lessen said:


> Sam Posey's sublime green Challenger was pretty bright ( my old car). To me it seems our club racing is fairly relaxed on the nifty gritty. Its not like we're tech inspecting or anything. I like the "spirit of VTA" so I make it a point to create what would seem to be period correct paintjobs. No fluorescents for me. That's just my opinion, but you know what those are like...


:lol: Then you would have loved the body I ran at the hangover race.


----------



## Lessen

I assume I'll see it in a couple weeks


----------



## sg1

Miller Time said:


> Don't forget the Midwest Grandslam will be in Indy this weekend, turnout is shaping up to rival last years 110 entries. This is a great track just ask those that made the trip last year or the listen to the wimpers of those who missed it.


For all the locals making the trip, good luck!

Wednesday night is your practice night before leaving!!
Let Mackin help you with your ESC settings and car set-up, I'm sure you'll be very pleased


----------



## camino86

im hoping to get my parts in and on my car for this sat practice so i can work a few things out wit the tc


----------



## ML23

TC is together gonna give it a go tomarrow night.:freak::drunk:


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> I assume I'll see it in a couple weeks


Yeah but the finished version, it no longer glows in the dark. The TC on the other hand


----------



## bobbyh808

camino86 said:


> im hoping to get my parts in and on my car for this sat practice so i can work a few things out wit the tc


Oh yeah... the weekends are made for RC or is it Michelob  Wait RC and Michelob :thumbsup: No that's the Hangover Race :drunk:


----------



## Lessen

Practice is over-rated. Im gonna suck no matter. Hehe


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Practice is over-rated.


Yes!!


----------



## camino86

got all my parts put on yesterday so im in for practice if the weather doesnt get bader,if theres any1 that is by the gate tomarow befor noon,if u can post road condishions for me that would help.im about 45 min drive in good weather and dont want to drive almost all the way and have to turn around becase of bad roads


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chuck Mackin will be running the show tomorrow. Many of the regulars (me, Chuck Smith, Brian Wedge, and others) are at the Grand Slam Round 3 in Indianapolis.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The track is open! I drove in from the north (Avon). The roads were fine. It is snowing at a good pace in Brunswick!


----------



## Chaz955i

Racing this Saturday.

I'm in for Touring car and possibly WGT.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Racing this Saturday.
> Do
> I'm in for Touring car and possibly WGT.


How did you do over the weekend? I will be down soon trying to work some bugs out of the car.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> How did you do over the weekend? I will be down soon trying to work some bugs out of the car.


Won the c-main in touring and 7th,I think, in WGT. The WGT is good, I just don't have the chops to run with those guys. The TC was down on power but handled ok. Let me know when you will be down and I'll make sure to bring the WGT.

Have a good week.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Won the c-main in touring and 7th,I think, in WGT. The WGT is good, I just don't have the chops to run with those guys. The TC was down on power but handled ok. Let me know when you will be down and I'll make sure to bring the WGT.
> 
> Have a good week.


That's the game plan make sure sg1 have some tires. I dont think MSI have any in stock. Maybe as the grand slam gets closer he might order some.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Racing this Saturday.
> 
> I'm in for Touring car and possibly WGT.


You know me. TC and VTA


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> That's the game plan make sure sg1 have some tires. I dont think MSI have any in stock. Maybe as the grand slam gets closer he might order some.


Not sure what we have in stock but if you let Wayne know a few days in advance he can make sure we have them for you.


----------



## ML23

All ready for saturday.... Hope you take it easy on me winger.:wave:


----------



## sg1

That's very pretty Mr. Long...

I hope Winger doesn't put some black rubber tire marks down the side of it


----------



## old_dude

I will be running my WGT. I have yet to race on this layout. Just a practice day and I was testing the 17.5 that day in blinky.


----------



## Chaz955i

ML23 said:


> All ready for saturday.... Hope you take it easy on me winger.:wave:


If you saw where I qualified in Indy you wouldn't be too worried. :dude:


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> I will be running my WGT. I have yet to race on this layout. Just a practice day and I was testing the 17.5 that day in blinky.


Yes but the Hobbywing has 5000 degrees of boost in blinky.:freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> If you saw where I qualified in Indy you wouldn't be too worried. :dude:


You would have beat me like always.haha I think I got something for you, Johhny lee has been helping get my problems work out on my sedan.


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Novice Oval Race Feb 4th*

BIG oval BRP race Feb 4th! Contact Bud for the rental car today if interested..... the rental goes fast!!

Complete new BRP RTR's for $200 available at the track (charger not included). The track has a limited quantity of RTR's available, if interested send me a PM.

Come on out and enjoy some oval action!


----------



## sg1

Winger-

I may have my X-Ray ready for you Saturday night 

Ready for some 1/18 mini TC action?


Also,

While Ron and I were at the CRC oval race we picked up some more goodies for the hobbyshop 

Luv,
Wayne


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> You would have beat me like always.haha I think I got something for you, Johhny lee has been helping get my problems work out on my sedan.


I bet every time he grabbed the control your problem was worked out :hat:


----------



## sg1

Miller Time said:


> I bet every time he grabbed the control your problem was worked out :hat:


That's just not nice....


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> You would have beat me like always.haha I think I got something for you, Johhny lee has been helping get my problems work out on my sedan.


Only time I see you is when you are passing me. Unless mr. Lee gave you tips on going slower ill be moving out of the way, as usual.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Winger-
> 
> I may have my X-Ray ready for you Saturday night
> 
> Ready for some 1/18 mini TC action?
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> While Ron and I were at the CRC oval race we picked up some more goodies for the hobbyshop
> 
> Luv,
> Wayne


Probably leaving the M18 home this weekend. Too much to do on the other cars.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Probably leaving the M18 home this weekend. Too much to do on the other cars.


u suck...


----------



## Lessen

Can't wait for Sat. 
Completely rewiring both cars, altering layout slightly and going over EVERYTHING I can think of.


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> u suck...


Proving it race by race..


----------



## sg1

Saturday should be a fun day of racing!

I know our friend "Slim" will be out running some WGT with us 

I hope Chuck brings some good eats!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> I hope Chuck brings some good meat!!


You know he will!


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> I bet every time he grabbed the control your problem was worked out :hat:


It's like you running mod 12 scale but better.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> It's like you running mod 12 scale but better.


We are running this Saturday and next. You should come down and race with us. 

Bring your WGT


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> We are running this Saturday and next. You should come down and race with us.
> 
> Bring your WGT


 I'm going to Fort Wanye for the hurricane series on Saturday. Next week I will come down, if my boss Julie let's me. I think she will..


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Next week I will come down, if my boss Julie let's me. I think she will..


Ha ha, I know how that works


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Ha ha, I know how that works


Yes I do, if I work Friday night next week, I won't be able to race need my sleep. Getting old


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Yes I do, if I work Friday night next week, I won't be able to race need my sleep. Getting old


Sleep? I thought next to CarbonJoe you were the toughest man in R/C.


----------



## old_dude

I just decided to try the double this weekend. Meaning WGT and VTA. All depends on the crowd and how I feel that day. I can't come close to Joe though.


----------



## Lessen

Great. Racing for 2nd...  Thanks Ron.


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> I just decided to try the double this weekend. Meaning WGT and VTA. All depends on the crowd and how I feel that day. I can't come close to Joe though.


Joe only runs 13 classes.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

and wins them ALL (he has his name on the plaques to prove it!)




All except BRP


----------



## CarbonJoe

Actions speak louder than words.

In for TC, 1/12, WGT, VTA, as usual.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Actions speak louder than words.
> 
> In for TC, 1/12, WGT, VTA, as usual.


Joe, when asked by a track director what classes you want to run do you simply answer "yes"?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes, and may I have another!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Joe, when asked by a track director what classes you want to run do you simply answer "yes"?


yes


----------



## Chaz955i

Micro_Racer said:


> Yes, and may I have another!


Micro, are you in for WGT?


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Joe, when asked by a track director what classes you want to run do you simply answer "yes"?


Haha! As a matter of fact...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Micro, are you in for WGT?


Unfortunately, The BRP points race is scheduled for the same day at Freddies. I will not be able to redeem myself, and throw a beat down on you


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> I will not be able to redeem myself, and throw a beat down on you


No problem, I'll take care of that.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> No problem, I'll take care of that.


Wow... we're starting this season off right! I vote for more rivalries


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> No problem, I'll take care of that.


Ha ha. I'm counting on it. :tongue:

See you Saturday.

Micro, good luck at the BRP race.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Wow... we're starting this season off right! I vote for more rivalries


Someone has to get it started.


----------



## bobbyh808

Seems like I'm starting the season off on a sour note. TC battery just ballooned something crazy 10 minutes ago, so hopefully I can buy one at the track Saturday or it's one class for me.


----------



## CarbonJoe

bobbyh808 said:


> Seems like I'm starting the season off on a sour note. TC battery just ballooned something crazy 10 minutes ago, so hopefully I can buy one at the track Saturday or it's one class for me.


I think there are a couple in the showcase. If not, I have one you can borrow (Deans connectors).


----------



## sg1

Joe,

Travis wants to run Novice, you up for another class??


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sure, I'm a Novice at 1/12 Mod.


----------



## sg1

*Hobby Shop Supplies *

Lots of goodies have showed up 

For those of you asking for Hobbywing 1S esc's, 3 came in.

Also...

CRC spare parts, Deans plugs, Mylaps transponder, BRP products, IRS products, and lots Tire Traction and tire cleaning solution!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sounds like we may need to get some Associated 10R5 and TC6 parts in soon as well.

Also, some talent in a can.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Sounds like we may need to get some Associated 10R5 and TC6 parts in soon as well.
> 
> Also, some talent in a can.


No Assoc parts...

but..

We did get some more NORCAR hoodies and t-shirts made


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> We did get some more NORCAR hoodies and t-shirts made


One hoodie for me!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> One hoodie for me!


3XL, right?


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Sounds like we may need to get some Associated 10R5 and TC6 parts in soon as well.
> 
> Also, some talent in a can.


Aw, come on now. I haven't been blowing up my cars for a while now. As for the talent in a can do I get the case discount?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Aw, come on now. I haven't been blowing up my cars for a while now. As for the talent in a can do I get the case discount?


I thought Willie was coming down to run WGT? Hence the need for parts... :tongue:

Sorry, no bulk buy discount. I think Wayne used it all up anyway.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> I thought Willie was coming down to run WGT? Hence the need for parts... :tongue:
> 
> Sorry, no bulk buy discount. I think Wayne used it all up anyway.


Good to know the stuff works


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> I thought Willie was coming down to run WGT? Hence the need for parts... :tongue:
> 
> Sorry, no bulk buy discount. I think Wayne used it all up anyway.


Joe, I think you hit more than me, I just get stuck in the penalty box when I race.LOL


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> 3XL, right?


You remembered! How sweet


----------



## camino86

how much is it to race 2 classes non member?


----------



## bean's my hero

*Racing Tomorrow*

Thinking about making an appearence tomorrow, what time do the doors open up? And racing at what time?

JH


----------



## bean's my hero

Wayne:

Did you get any 1S speedos in? I don't think I really need it but I'd be tempted to make a purchase if you went throught the trouble to procure one :tongue:


----------



## Lessen

Jason - first entry is $20, second is $10 for non-members.

Doors open @ 1:00 tomorrow. Heats start @ 5:00pm


----------



## sg1

bean's my hero said:


> Wayne,
> Did you get any 1S speedos in? I don't think I really need it but I'd be tempted to make a purchase if you went throught the trouble to procure one :tongue:


I think Mackin claimed 1 of the 3 that came in  We have 2 more coming 

I believe we have 1 prgramming box now and 1 more coming too.


----------



## sg1

We also got in 6" digital calipers, lead weights, parts boxes, and aluminum fasteners.


----------



## sg1

I think Ron Mick will be signing autographs also 

He was at the CRC oval race last weekend and finished 2nd in truck class.

There were 5 heats of trucks, 170+ total entries!!


----------



## Lessen

ooooh. new calipers...


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> ooooh. new calipers...


Calipers and a new hoodie....

Just like Christmas!


----------



## Lessen

Killing me Wayne!  How much are the calipers? I've been wanting to upgrade from my dial type piece. Dunno bout this weekend though. Fees, membership, hoodie, parts I'll probably break and have to replace 

so how's that Losi parts cabinet looking? 
chime in anytime now Jason


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Killing me Wayne!  How much are the calipers? I've been wanting to upgrade from my dial type piece. Dunno bout this weekend though. Fees, membership, hoodie, parts I'll probably break and have to replace
> 
> so how's that Losi parts cabinet looking?
> chime in anytime now Jason


a small fee of $20.00


----------



## jar

I've got a brand new sxxv2 tc spec to test out tomorrow. So, I'll be there bright and early;












































at one pm.:hat:


----------



## jar

I really do enjoy evening races.


----------



## Lessen

Give up on the Losi?

Use it as a VTA car


----------



## ML23

CarbonJoe said:


> Sounds like we may need to get some Associated 10R5 and TC6 parts in soon as well.
> 
> Also, some talent in a can.



I have alot of tc6 parts. But where can I get some of this talent. Couldnt find it at amain?????


----------



## CarbonJoe

ML23 said:


> where can I get some of this talent. Couldnt find it at amain?????


You have to grow it yourself, hydroponically. It takes a squirt of 100wt shock oil as well.


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> I've got a brand new sxxv2 tc spec to test out tomorrow.





Lessen said:


> Give up on the Losi?


The sxxv2 tc spec is an LRP ESC, not a car.


----------



## ML23

CarbonJoe said:


> You have to grow it yourself, hydroponically. It takes a squirt of 100wt shock oil as well.




Ahhhh. 100wt thats the secret for the GOOD stuff..


----------



## Lessen

Lessen = newbie



CarbonJoe said:


> The sxxv2 tc spec is an LRP ESC, not a car.


----------



## old_dude

sg1 said:


> I think Ron Mick will be signing autographs also
> 
> He was at the CRC oval race last weekend and finished 2nd in truck class.
> 
> There were 5 heats of trucks, 170+ total entries!!


Second to Wayne!!

A great weekend for the Gate gang. Tony C. was third in 13.5 spec also.


----------



## Lessen

preparing for my beatdown...


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> preparing for my beatdown...


Repeated self punches to the junk is an acceptable substitute.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Second to Wayne!!
> 
> A great weekend for the Gate gang. Tony C. was third in 13.5 spec also.


I believe Gate regulars took 4 of 11 mains in Indy as well. Pretty good win percentage for the locals last weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## camino86

iv got a few parts now so i hope if i break i should have the part....i think.i went out last weekend for practice and only broke the bumpers again so i put another on,but the car was good.


----------



## Chaz955i

Nice job Jason, Josh and Bobby.:thumbsup: All of you are making really quick progress and driving really well. Looking forward to the time when we can go toe to toe with the guys from Detroit. I don't think that is too far away.

See you all next Saturday.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Nice job Jason, Josh and Bobby.:thumbsup: All of you are making really quick progress and driving really well. Looking forward to the time when we can go toe to toe with the guys from Detroit. I don't think that is too far away.
> 
> See you all next Saturday.


I did not have the results I feel I could have had but overall I was pleased with my day. I'm very happy with my touring car as it sits but it's definitly time to upgrade my battery. My car finally handles well enough that I can actually pull the trigger a bit and I could use a bit more than this sport pack can give me. I was running pretty solid low 10's (flat) with a couple high 9's in my practice after the mains so I think I've got this SXT stuff figured out. My car was garbage for the main due to bad compound practice (and a broken driveshaft  but at least I made it to the end.

Kind of at a loss with the VTA. It handles well, but not near well enough.


----------



## Lessen

Great call ob the XL hoodie Wayne. It shrank perfectly!


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Great call ob the XL hoodie Wayne. It shrank perfectly!


I heard you had a "shrinkage" issue...


----------



## sg1

Calling the races was pretty fun Saturday night.

I've never seen Joe "wait" for someone before...lol...


----------



## CarbonJoe

My VTA driver was driving like he was drunk.... bobbing, weaving, waiting. Trying to be three feet wide.

I need to figure out why my VTA car is so much slower than Ron's and Chuck's cars.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> My VTA driver was driving like he was drunk.... bobbing, weaving, waiting. Trying to be three feet wide.
> 
> I need to figure out why my VTA car is so much slower than Ron's and Chuck's cars.


Those 17.5's are pretty quick...


----------



## Medved

*Wish list*

I need a few items for BRP car number 2

I'll be there in two weeks, so hopefully these parts can make their way to the Gate by then. 

Motor ring for brushless
big block rear pod plates for brushless motor.
r/c "driving skill" in a bottle

Thanks,
Pete

p.s. Ben was really jonesing for one of those hoddies! He can't wait to get his NORCAR swag and be like the rest of the guys!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The parts you need will be at the track!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Medved said:


> I need a few items
> 
> r/c "driving skill" in a bottle





Micro_Racer said:


> The parts you need will be at the track!


Except for "Driving Skill" in a bottle. Wayne used it all up already.


----------



## jar

CarbonJoe said:


> Except for "Driving Skill" in a bottle. Wayne used it all up already.


Is that the black stuff in the white styrofoam cup Wayne was drinking all day on Saturday?


----------



## jar

Chaz955i said:


> Nice job Jason, Josh and Bobby.:thumbsup: All of you are making really quick progress and driving really well. Looking forward to the time when we can go toe to toe with the guys from Detroit. I don't think that is too far away.
> 
> See you all next Saturday.


Good point Chuck. And I think we're, as a group, making progress. However, those boys will not be happy if they have to abuse thier equipment in the mains; the next time they're at the Gate. I'm sure they don't put up with that at their own track. In fact I personaly spoke with at least one of the guys from Detroit about that and I pointed out we've been working on that.


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> Is that the black stuff in the white styrofoam cup Wayne was drinking all day on Saturday?


That was something extra special...


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> My VTA driver was driving like he was drunk.... bobbing, weaving, waiting. Trying to be three feet wide.
> 
> I need to figure out why my VTA car is so much slower than Ron's and Chuck's cars.


Yeah. I have to wonder how much quicker my current car is with a more experienced driver at the wheel. I do think I need corner speed though.


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> Good point Chuck. And I think we're, as a group, making progress. However, those boys will not be happy if they have to abuse thier equipment in the mains; the next time they're at the Gate. I'm sure they don't put up with that at their own track. In fact I personaly spoke with at least one of the guys from Detroit about that and I pointed out we've been working on that.


It sucks but sometimes races go like that. I've seen plenty of questionable driving at a number of tracks, at large races, and by drivers who are normally clean. I'm guilty of it. It isn't limited to the Gate. Have you ever even raced at MSI? There is contact up there as well. They have some solid drivers but they aren't all Dave Johnson.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Yep, even the A Mains at some big races are less than clean.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> It sucks but sometimes races go like that. I've seen plenty of questionable driving at a number of tracks, at large races, and by drivers who are normally clean. I'm guilty of it. It isn't limited to the Gate. Have you ever even raced at MSI? There is contact up there as well. They have some solid drivers but they aren't all Dave Johnson.



Your right, I had good runs to better my position then my best friend takes me out. Sometime you can't help it when you don't know which way the other driver is going to go. The more you drive the better you will get.


----------



## Micro_Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Yep, even the A Mains at some big races are less than clean.



All the A Mains I'm in are "less than clean"......wait a minute......it can't be me, could it 


my location is very appropriate ......(top right of this post)


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Your right, I had good runs to better my position then my best friend takes me out.


Um yeah, I'll never live that one down. :wave:


You planning on coming down this weekend? We miss you.


----------



## Lessen

Yep. I was a bit more than annoyed this weekend but Chuck is right, it happens to everybody by everybody now and then. I think you just gotta chalk it ip to "racing" and focus on next weekend. Learn what you can and move on.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Um yeah, I'll never live that one down. :wave:
> 
> 
> You planning on coming down this weekend? We miss you.


The gate new years race was my last race. I was coming this past Saturday but to lazy to make the trip down, after it snowed .I trying to make it this weekend I will p.m. you to let you know. MSI will be going to Friday nights racing so, I will be making some Sunday or Saturday races.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> The gate new years race was my last race. I was coming this past Saturday but to lazy to make the trip down, after it snowed .I trying to make it this weekend I will p.m. you to let you know. MSI will be going to Friday nights racing so, I will be making some Sunday or Saturday races.


We'll be doing Sunday road races Feb 12 and 19th.


----------



## Chaz955i

All this said I will still intentionally take Wayne out any chance I can get. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> All this said I will still intentionally take Wayne out any chance I can get. :thumbsup:


You'll have 3 or 4 chances per race...


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> You'll have 3 or 4 chances per race...


I might need more than that.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> We'll be doing Sunday road races Feb 12 and 19th.


I have to see what's going on around the house.julie will to ran with bobby and the rest of the guys. Tell chuck vta national is at the track this year.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> I have to see what's going on around the house.julie will to ran with bobby and the rest of the guys. Tell chuck vta national is at the track this year.


Great news. Is there going to be a TC class as well?


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Great news. Is there going to be a TC class as well?


No, I found the info on rctech.


----------



## ML23

Found some things we could put up for sale in the hobby shop.:wave:


----------



## jar

Chaz955i said:


> It sucks but sometimes races go like that. I've seen plenty of questionable driving at a number of tracks, at large races, and by drivers who are normally clean. I'm guilty of it. It isn't limited to the Gate. Have you ever even raced at MSI? There is contact up there as well. They have some solid drivers but they aren't all Dave Johnson.


LoL, I know. So we should aspire to be at least as good at hacking as them.

Besides that, I've been to more big events than a person can shake Goetz's FM antenna at. That said, I've worked hard to learn to treat other peoples' vehicles with respect, over the years. In fact I view that as the most important aspect of a run. I'll traffic practice any time with people, I think that's the most benificial practice. Just let me know. I mean shoot, if your car has no brakes and you can't get out of harms way it'll be difficult to win a race.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> I've worked hard to learn to treat other peoples' vehicles with respect, over the years.


What? You don't use your foot to marshal somebody's car? C'mon now... who doesn't do that?


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> LoL, I know. So we should aspire to be at least as good at hacking as them.
> 
> Besides that, I've been to more big events than a person can shake Goetz's FM antenna at. That said, I've worked hard to learn to treat other peoples' vehicles with respect, over the years. In fact I view that as the most important aspect of a run. I'll traffic practice any time with people, I think that's the most benificial practice. Just let me know. I mean shoot, if your car has no brakes and you can't get out of harms way it'll be difficult to win a race.


Your extensive racing resume is not relevant to the question. My point was there is a range of talent at MSI, similar to the Gate and as good as some of their racers are they have similar issues to us when there is a wide range of talent sharing the track. The MSI guys as well as racers from Indiana and PA have been loyal supporters of the Gate. To suggest that they will stop coming because they might get bumped around in a race is not very plausible IMO. 

It has been established that Saturday was out of the ordinary. It is the amateur level and bumps and crashes are bound to happen. I don't know of one person at the track who isn't trying to get better. Whether that means they will ever reach a level that satisfies a pro like you, I can't say. While I admire your willingness to help I can't help but sense the shot being taken at some of your fellow drivers, me included.

If you think someone intentionally hacked you or another driver take it up with them or Wayne. I hear you have his e-mail address. :thumbsup:


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> What? You don't use your foot to marshal somebody's car? C'mon now... who doesn't do that?


Only when marshaling your car do I use the drop-kick method.:wave:


However, when driving I attempt to be delicate. Like Klebau in VTA.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> What? You don't use your foot to marshal somebody's car? C'mon now... who doesn't do that?


A foot isn't the worst thing they could have used to marshal your car.:tongue:


----------



## Lessen

This Sat. should be even more interesting than last..


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> This Sat. should be even more interesting than last..


And, Jason is going to attempt to smoke you, I think. Yup, it'll be interesting for sure.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> And, Jason is going to attempt to smoke you, I think. Yup, it'll be interesting for sure.


He should probably attempt to beat me before he attempts to smoke me. Mike Wise smokes me. At any rate, how bout we talk game about drivers in our relative "class". I can talk all day long about how easily Joe K. will whoop your ass.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Now that's the way to get rivalries going, gentlemen! Bravo!


----------



## sg1

lol.... Can't we make love, not war....



On to more important things...

Mackin what's for dinner Saturday???


----------



## sg1

Joe.... and others...

If you have a 1/18 car you want to run bring it along!

A few newer folks are coming out with their BRP cars.

I'll be bringing my X-Ray M18


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Joe.... and others...
> 
> If you have a 1/18 car you want to run bring it along!
> 
> A few newer folks are coming out with their BRP cars.
> 
> I'll be bringing my X-Ray M18


In with the M18.


----------



## Lessen

I wish I never sold my M18.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> I wish I never sold my M18.


There is a M18 pro sitting in the display case for sale.


----------



## Lessen

Not ready to challenge joe for ironman title quite yet.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Not ready to challenge joe for ironman title quite yet.


It will likely still be in the case when you are. Not too many people trying to get 4wd 1/18th scale going locally. See ya Saturday.


----------



## Lessen

I look forward to seeing the M18's run. See ya Sat.!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> If you have a 1/18 car you want to run bring it along!
> 
> A few newer folks are coming out with their BRP cars.
> 
> I'll be bringing my X-Ray M18


Running an XRay M18 against BRP cars isn't even close to being fair, especially if the M18s are running 4200 motors. At least against people other than Tang, who we already know has a 4200 motor in his BRP.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> lol.... Can't we make love, not war....


Since when did we get 100wt shock oil in the Hobbyshop?


----------



## TangTester

Hey it was never proven!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Running an XRay M18 against BRP cars isn't even close to being fair, especially if the M18s are running 4200 motors. At least against people other than Tang, who we already know has a 4200 motor in his BRP.


I'm only running a 2650kv in mine. I'll wind it back enough so it is as fair as it can be. If it is still too much of an advantage just dq my car. I just want to get some track time.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Not ready to challenge joe for ironman title quite yet.


Joe, will have that title for a long time.lol:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> I'm only running a 2650kv in mine. I'll wind it back enough so it is as fair as it can be. If it is still too much of an advantage just dq my car. I just want to get some time to hit the boards.


you have p.m. thanks.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Chaz955i said:


> I'm only running a 2650kv in mine. I'll wind it back enough so it is as fair as it can be. If it is still too much of an advantage just dq my car. I just want to get some track time.


I guess I will need to unleash all the power of the RoadRaptor on you 

next up - BRP road racing! :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> next up - BRP road racing! :thumbsup:


Too bad that alienates 90% of the BBP regulars. Too old to run road course I guess...


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> you have p.m. thanks.


Now you have PM. :wave:


----------



## Chaz955i

Micro_Racer said:


> I guess I will need to unleash all the power of the RoadRaptor on you
> 
> next up - BRP road racing! :thumbsup:


Yes!! Raptor vs. M18. I bet a well sorted Raptor doesn't give up much if anything to my car. We'll figure something out, maybe a breakout time?


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Joe, will have that title for a long time.lol:thumbsup:


"long time"? Yes, like an eternity.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> "long time"? Yes, like an eternity.


Or at least until I break something. Then my whole program is thrown off.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Or at least until I break something. Then my whole program is thrown off.


crap! you might have to *gasp* marshal!?


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Or at least until I break something. Then my whole program is thrown off.


True, but you don't break.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> crap! you might have to *gasp* marshal!?


Add more heats... not my fault there are only a limited number of heats.

I guess I'll be running 5 classes this Saturday if I bring my BRP car. :thumbsup:

We need to bring back foam touring as well. Make it 6.


----------



## Lessen

I only broke one part this weekend, a rear hub. First time for that one I think. My new front upper links held together too which I'm excited about. From a durability perspective it was a good day. The new lids held up pretty well too.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> We need to bring back foam touring as well. Make it 6.


I have a feeling I would REALLY be in the way if that were the case


----------



## ML23

Foam tc........Im in.:wave:


----------



## Lessen

ML23 said:


> Foam tc........Im in.:wave:


Wow, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## bobbyh808

Foam party oh yeah:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

*ROAR Region 5*

Congratulations on getting the ROAR Region 5 Race.

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Chaz955i

dragrace said:


> Congratulations on getting the ROAR Region 5 Race.
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis, IN


Thanks Steve. Look forward to seeing you at the race.


----------



## CarbonJoe

bobbyh808 said:


> Foam party oh yeah:thumbsup:


More fun than a Sydor Slam party!


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> I have a feeling I would REALLY be in the way if that were the case



I bet you wouldn't. You get around the track pretty cleanly, foams would make it that much easier.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Maybe I'll run my foam car in between rounds as an "exhibition". It should be eye opening just how fast a boosted 17.5 can be. Plus, how well they handle.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Maybe I'll run my foam car in between rounds as an "exhibition". It should be eye opening just how fast a boosted 17.5 can be. Plus, how well they handle.


I wouldn't mind seeing that just for the fun of it. I assume a foam car would run a bit stiffer?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing that just for the fun of it. I assume a foam car would run a bit stiffer?


Yes, stiffer. The chassis and top deck are thicker CF as well. Ball diffs front and rear. Once you hear a 17.5 spool up with boost, you don't forget it. I measured over 32,000 RPM at the end of the straight with a Novak Sentry data logger. You gear down for the infield rip, and boost/turbo kicks it on the straight.


----------



## ML23

How do you think the gear diffs would be with foams.


----------



## CarbonJoe

ML23 said:


> How do you think the gear diffs would be with foams.


Probably just fine, like they are in rubber tire. Less maintenance as well.


----------



## sg1

I hear there's going to be more compitition with the WGT group Saturday...

Hope Tang is up for it....


----------



## TangTester

bring it on bitches!!!!!


----------



## Chaz955i

TangTester said:


> bring it on bitches!!!!!


You soooooo nasty


----------



## Mackin

Yup, I'll be there!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> Yup, I'll be there!


Yes! Bring your fudge.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes! Bring your fudge.


Mackin fudge?


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Mackin fudge?


Where have Mackin been at you guys got the old man cooking all the time.


----------



## CarbonJoe

He's not old, he's just retired!


----------



## sg1

More goodies arrived for the hobbyshop 

I'm going to be opening up a bit earlier to get things hung up and a few things straightened out.

If you'd like to come out an hour earlier a few of us will be there working hard!!


----------



## Lessen

If I can I'll try to get there a little earlier to help out.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> If I can I'll try to get there a little earlier to help out.


I will be there earlier to watch you work..


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> I will be there earlier to watch you work..


Hey, that's Joe's line!


----------



## sg1

I heard Chuck is cooking sausages for us Saturday 

Joe will like that....


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> bring it on bitches!!!!!


Wow - someone just painted a big target on their car


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> I heard Chuck is cooking sausages for us Saturday
> 
> Joe will like that....


Chuck's sausage is always delicious. No bun needed. Try it and see!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> Wow - someone just painted a big target on their car


Must be a self portrait.


----------



## sg1

Tang-

Will you have a BRP car to run too??


----------



## TangTester

No BRP car for road, may bring out the VTA


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> Wow - someone just painted a big target on their car


like its different from any other race?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> No BRP car for road, may bring out the VTA


VTA will be big this weekend!
Mr. Morrow is coming out to run too.


----------



## camino86

does any1 no how to open a lrp esc and clean the set button and reset the esc to controller and profiles?


----------



## camino86

rudy i will buy that battery if u still have it


----------



## bobbyh808

Joe will we get that foam tire demo tomorrow:wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe

bobbyh808 said:


> Joe will we get that foam tire demo tomorrow:wave:


Yes sir! Charging the battery tonight, and putting fresh tires on. Good to go!


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> does any1 no how to open a lrp esc and clean the set button and reset the esc to controller and profiles?


Use a hammer?

No? How about look for the manual for your specific ESC:

http://www.lrp.cc/en/service/manuals/?1=1&l=20


----------



## CarbonJoe

This should get your blood pumping if you have a pulse:

http://www.caterhamf1.com/

First fire up of their 2012 challenger.
http://www.caterhamf1.com/media/743938/ct01fireup.mp3


----------



## Lessen

*Off topic*

You planning a trip to Austin in Nov. Joe? I'm planning on making the trip so long as I can get tickets. I'll stand in the grass if I can't get stand seats but plan to be there for the entire weekend.


----------



## Chaz955i

camino86 said:


> does any1 no how to open a lrp esc and clean the set button and reset the esc to controller and profiles?


Be careful what you clean it with. Make sure whatever you use is plastic safe.


----------



## Lessen

Denatured alcohol would be my choice.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Mr. Morrow is coming out too.


I knew it!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Denatured alcohol would be my choice.


Or even natured alcohol. :lol:

Actually, just use compressed air to blow the crud out.


----------



## jar

*SOLD*I'll have a 5000mah 20c Racers Edge, with ten runs on it, for sale; $40.

At end of day, I'm selling my 25 run 40c 4200mah Pro Race Thunder Power for $60.

SBV2 Pro, with Carbon fiber propeller shaft and lots of parts $125. 






Hello Jason. I have done that job before. However, it requires a very small screw driver. It's, about, the smallest type of eye glasses screw driver with a really pointy tip. If you can find something like that I can walk you through the process of fixing that problem on the LRP speeder. However, only if you promise to stand up during the main.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i, you have p.m.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Willie, I had a b.m.


----------



## Lessen

and Chuck drives a GM


----------



## mrbighead

Chuck drives a Ford


----------



## mrbighead

I wish I could make it to race with you guys, but I have to work.


----------



## Lessen

Good stuff today! Didn't go a lap down to Ron in VTA. I might have a couple ideas to challenge Joe for race #3 (yes, aside from a clean run). Good to see some MI talent come down Willie. Someday I'll be able to keep up.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Good stuff today! Didn't go a lap down to Ron in VTA. I might have a couple ideas to challenge Joe for race #3 (yes, aside from a clean run). Good to see some MI talent come down Willie. Someday I'll be able to keep up.


That was a good race between you and joe.I will be back for your next on road race. have fun with the oval next weekend .LOL


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks to everyone who came out to race yesterday. 

R.J., Congrats on your win in 17.5 rubber and congrats to Josh for getting on the box in a fairly packed main. 

Special thanks from me to the BRP gang for allowing me to get some practice with my M18. 

Micro, Raptors are cool but you get no points for bringing a pocketknife to a gunfight. BTW there is a nice lightly used M18 in the display case if you want to run with the big boys, all two of us. Then again, you have bigger fish to fry, namely keeping Joe's name off the one remaining plaque where it doesn't already exist. At least you can say you were the first one on it. My name isn't on any of them. :wave:

See you all at the next race.


----------



## ML23

or you can join the masses and run brp. I have a brand new raptor for sale with a esc....


----------



## Lessen

ML23 said:


> or you can join the masses and run brp. I have a brand new raptor for sale with a esc....


speaking of joining the masses.. where was your TC yesterday?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out to race yesterday.
> 
> R.J., Congrats on your win in 17.5 rubber and congrats to Josh for getting on the box in a fairly packed main.
> 
> Special thanks from me to the BRP gang for allowing me to get some practice with my M18.
> 
> Micro, Raptors are cool but you get no points for bringing a pocketknife to a gunfight. BTW there is a nice lightly used M18 in the display case if you want to run with the big boys, all two of us. Then again, you have bigger fish to fry, namely keeping Joe's name off the one remaining plaque where it doesn't already exist. At least you can say you were the first one on it. My name isn't on any of them. :wave:
> 
> See you all at the next race.


I did not run the Raptor yesterday. I ran the stock road BRP chassis. I wanted to see how well it would work with the LiPo's.


----------



## CarbonJoe

I ran the stock LTO chassis, with blues all the way around.


----------



## ML23

Lessen said:


> speaking of joining the masses.. where was your TC yesterday?


Had to play dad...


----------



## ML23

The tc was way better. I was running consistant 9.6 with a few hot laps a bit better. I was running a whooped motor that was under geard so next time hope ill be able to keep up with you guys.


DrunkMike


----------



## Lessen

I think mid 9's was as fast as I could manage so keeping up with me will not be a problem for ya  I have some work to do plus I'm now getting used to driving a TC that is actually halfway decent. Heck, it only took me like 9 months to figure out a reasonable setup, heh. I went over my notes today and I have a boatload of things I want to test. 3 hours of practice will be tough to get it all in next time out.


----------



## sg1

Kids,

Don't forget, this Saturday is a BRP points race.
We'll be running 1/18 only.
There will be a road section also  1/18 pancars and 1/18 TC are welcome!

Racing starts at 5 doors open at 1... possibly earlier


----------



## Micro_Racer

We anticipate a large novice group! This is a great opportunity to bring your son or daughter to the track. BRP Ready To RACE kits are available for $200 at the NORCAR hobby shop.


----------



## rcdude65

Micro_Racer said:


> We anticipate a large novice group! This is a great opportunity to bring your son or daughter to the track. BRP Ready To RACE kits are available for $200 at the NORCAR hobby shop.


Not just race with the kids but those lacking the skills to run with the big dogs as well.....LOL


----------



## Medved

*brp*

Counting the days to Saturday. Any word on the hoodies for the kids?


----------



## sg1

Medved said:


> Counting the days to Saturday. Any word on the hoodies for the kids?


We're short for the "minimum order" right now 

Hopefully Saturday we can get a few more orders to get to the minimum.


----------



## CarbonJoe

rcdude65 said:


> Not just race with the kids but those lacking the skills to run with the big dogs as well.....LOL


Novice isn't age dependent. :thumbsup:

The flip side is that several youths probably could run with the big dogs (or maybe that should be phrased "old dogs").


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> We're short for the "minimum order" right now
> 
> Hopefully Saturday we can get a few more orders to get to the minimum.


Chase would like a hoodie too. Put me down for a Youth M Wayne. That's one more closer


----------



## rcdude65

CarbonJoe said:


> Novice isn't age dependent. :thumbsup:
> 
> The flip side is that several youths probably could run with the big dogs (or maybe that should be phrased "old dogs").



No way, I know that is a chance for me to get on the wrong side of people right off the bat.....


----------



## Medved

sg1 said:


> We're short for the "minimum order" right now
> 
> Hopefully Saturday we can get a few more orders to get to the minimum.


OK, no biggie. See you guys Saturday.

p.s.
Do you have any kids shirts on hand?


----------



## Medved

*Racing tomorrow*

Thread seems quiet. . . game on for BRP?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Medved said:


> Thread seems quiet. . . game on for BRP?


Most of the BRP talk is in the BRP series thread. We reserve the on-road smack talk for this thread.


----------



## jar

ML23 said:


> The tc was way better. I was running consistant 9.6 with a few hot laps a bit better. I was running a whooped motor that was under geard so next time hope ill be able to keep up with you guys.
> 
> 
> DrunkMike


Cool. 17.5 is a fun racing class. There'll be a race for you some where within the group. And, the more people we get running 17.5, the better the competition for everyone.


----------



## Lessen

I'm having a lot more fun in 17.5 now that my car is drivable.  I look forward to my next outing but I'm afraid I'm going to miss the next club race. Actually, looking at the calendar I'm going to miss two club races this series which REALLY sucks a I'm basically out of the points.


----------



## ML23

Lessen said:


> I'm having a lot more fun in 17.5 now that my car is drivable.  I look forward to my next outing but I'm afraid I'm going to miss the next club race. Actually, looking at the calendar I'm going to miss two club races this series which REALLY sucks a I'm basically out of the points.


Im right tbere with you josh. With the,little guy and the mrs going back to work.gonna miss a few club races myself.


----------



## Chaz955i

ML23 said:


> Im right tbere with you josh. With the,little guy and the mrs going back to work.gonna miss a few club races myself.


You serious? You're letting jobs and stuff get in the way of leisure activities? What is wrong with you? :wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe

ML23 said:


> Im right tbere with you josh. With the,little guy and the mrs going back to work.gonna miss a few club races myself.





Chaz955i said:


> You serious? You're letting jobs and stuff get in the way of leisure activities? What is wrong with you? :wave:


Really? That little guy will be there the rest of your life. You get to see him every day. Besides, he can't even marshall for you yet. You only get to race a couple of days a year. Priorities, man! Get them straight! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

This Wednesday we'll be doing a track changeover for Sunday's race.

Our friend Ron will be posting a picture of the layout.

It's something very special


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Our friend Ron will be posting a picture of the layout.
> 
> It's something very special


Is it a memorial to former racer Mike Schlong? Or is that just a fallacy? Or something pronounced like that?


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> This Wednesday we'll be doing a track changeover for Sunday's race.
> 
> Our friend Ron will be posting a picture of the layout.
> 
> It's something very special


Hey, sg1 tell Mackin to bring that VTA body on Sunday please.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Hey, sg1 tell Mackin to bring that VTA body on Sunday please.


Will do!!


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Is it a memorial to former racer Mike Schlong? Or is that just a fallacy? Or something pronounced like that?


It is a phallicy if it has anything to do with the Gate.


----------



## marlborochippy

Just wanted to say after stopping by saturday to check things out. I think that is one of the nicest setups there. you guys have what looks like a great program. Good luck to all of you and have fun.


----------



## CarbonJoe

marlborochippy said:


> Just wanted to say after stopping by saturday to check things out. I think that is one of the nicest setups there. you guys have what looks like a great program. Good luck to all of you and have fun.


Thanks! The NORCAR crew busts their butts to make the Gate the best on-road facility in the state, if not East of the Mississippi. Not bad for a club run track.

Come out and see the bigger cars run (club race this Sunday).


----------



## Chaz955i

Yep, racing this Sunday on a brand new layout. Gonna be some great racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Yep, racing this Sunday on a brand new layout. Gonna be some great racing. :thumbsup:


For who you or joe.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> For who you or joe.


Do you need to ask?


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> For who you or joe.


For everyone!


----------



## sg1

*Sunday's layout *

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lessen

Nice!


----------



## CarbonJoe

I think we should call this layout "Running the Gauntlet". Looks like fun.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I think we should call this layout "Running the Gauntlet". Looks like fun.


Sorry, that title has been reserved... any VTA race including Mackin.


----------



## ML23

lessen said:


> sorry, that title has been reserved... Any vta race including mackin.


wow....


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> Sorry, that title has been reserved... any VTA race including Mackin.


 I guess you just need to go a little faster!


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Enjoy!!!


Good job SG1, I just have to buy some more parts before I come.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> I guess you just need to go a little faster!


Or a lot faster...


----------



## mrbighead

Mackin said:


> I guess you just need to go a little faster!


Mackin, do not for get to bring the body for VTA.:tongue:


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> I guess you just need to go a little faster!





CarbonJoe said:


> Or a lot faster...


Haha! Good stuff. a real shame to miss this race. Looks like i've got a lot if work ti di fir this layout. Might be less competitive with the shorter straight. Definitely looks fun though..


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Looks like i've got a lot if work ti di fir this layout.


I remember that song! Doe, a deer a female deer.... do re mi fa so la ti do! :wave:

If you need a dialing wand, please mash the keypad with your palm. (name that show)


----------



## Lessen

Stupid phone.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Mackin, do not for get to bring the body for VTA.:tongue:


Bring your WGT.


----------



## ML23

change of plans i will be there sun. :wave::wave: . Any one plan on running some BRP on the road coarse?????


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes I will


----------



## Lessen

glad I decided to rebuild my diffs. I don't think they're supposed to look like this...


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> glad I decided to rebuild my diffs. I don't think they're supposed to look like this...




You can get replacement thrust bearings at AvidRc.com


----------



## jar

CarbonJoe said:


> You can get replacement thrust bearings at AvidRc.com


I'd hate to look at my diff. I haven't rebuilt it in years. Lessen, I think you may have used too much diff lube and black grease.

That said, I'd like to run my 12th on Sunday. I found out my SXX is dual BEC (I did some heavy research and read the box it came in). Also, does anyone have some Associated 12r5 parts, springs and such I can buy at the track on Sunday? Also, if someone could chime in with a good starting gearing for a 17.5 Blinker.


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> Also, does anyone have some Associated 12r5 parts, springs and such I can buy at the track on Sunday? Also, if someone could chime in with a good starting gearing for a 17.5 Blinker.


I think that the only one that has an Associated 12r5 is The Herm. Your best bet is to order some parts from Ashford Hobby. UPS ground is next day, so if you order tomorrow, you'll get it on Friday.


----------



## jar

sg1 said:


> Enjoy!!!


My favorite part; is the straight away, at the top.:tongue:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> You can get replacement thrust bearings at AvidRc.com





jar said:


> I'd hate to look at my diff. I haven't rebuilt it in years. Lessen, I think you may have used too much diff lube and black grease.


Thanks fellas


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> I'd hate to look at my diff. I haven't rebuilt it in years. Lessen, I think you may have used too much diff lube and black grease.
> 
> That said, I'd like to run my 12th on Sunday. I found out my SXX is dual BEC (I did some heavy research and read the box it came in). Also, does anyone have some Associated 12r5 parts, springs and such I can buy at the track on Sunday? Also, if someone could chime in with a good starting gearing for a 17.5 Blinker.


Around 55ish / 80ish, depending on tire size and motor set up.


----------



## sg1

*Some eye candy.....*

It's a special treat


----------



## Micro_Racer

NICE :thumbsup: Should be a cool track to race on!


----------



## Lessen

That looks great!


----------



## sg1

As Tang would say...

Bring it on Bioches!


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> bring it on bitches!!!!!


I found the exact wording.....


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> glad I decided to rebuild my diffs. I don't think they're supposed to look like this...


I would have taken your word about your dirty balls. The picture was overkill IMO.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> I would have taken your word about your dirty balls. The picture was overkill IMO.


No scale was given for the size of the ring in the center, either. Probably a good thing. Too much thrusting?


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> glad I decided to rebuild my diffs. I don't think they're supposed to look like this...





CarbonJoe said:


> No scale was given for the size of the ring in the center, either. Probably a good thing. Too much thrusting?


Yeah and the balls look a bit undersized which may explain a few things.


----------



## CarbonJoe

It looks as if something ate itself. For example, the shaft is missing. Also, an odd number of balls. 7 is, in this case, an unlucky number. And probably an overestimate as well.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> It looks as if something ate itself. For example, the shaft is missing. Also, an odd number of balls. 7 is, in this case, an unlucky number. And probably an overestimate as well.


I did find the thrust race interesting. Unlike my associated which uses a flat ring, the losi's race conforms to the balls. My question for the engineers is whether cupping the balls is superior to sliding them back and forth over a flat surface, as is done with the TC6?


----------



## PDK RACING

Chaz955i said:


> I did find the thrust race interesting. Unlike my associated which uses a flat ring, the losi's race conforms to the balls. My question for the engineers is whether cupping the balls is superior to sliding them back and forth over a flat surface, as is done with the TC6?


i like my balls cupped


----------



## Chaz955i

PDK RACING said:


> i like my balls cupped


Is this just a matter of feel or do you have better results with them cupped?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Does having a ring on the shaft have better results than having the balls cupped?


----------



## CarbonJoe

The other obvious question we have been avoiding is what kind of lubricant he should be using? I've heard that once you go black, you never go back. But is that too much graphite? Or are silicone based lubes the way to go? Do they perform better in wet conditions? I think this requires more anal ysis.

I've heard that Fister Ball Lube is the ticket.
http://www.fister-rc.com/proguctions.html


----------



## PDK RACING

Chaz955i said:


> Is this just a matter of feel or do you have better results with them cupped?


much better than having them slide all around

CarbonJoe Does having a ring on the shaft have better results than having the balls cupped? 

ring on the shaft will keep it straight longer but i like both.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> The other obvious question we have been avoiding is what kind of lubricant he should be using? I've heard that once you go black, you never go back. But is that too much graphite? Or are silicone based lubes the way to go? Do they perform better in wet conditions? I think this requires more anal ysis.
> 
> I've heard that Fister Ball Lube is the ticket.
> http://www.fister-rc.com/proguctions.html


I hear Fister gets right up in there. I did price some cupped balls and avid was much less than the estimate that I got over on Prospect Ave.


----------



## Lessen

Wow! Haha!

I think I was a bit frugal with the lube. I didn't realize my balls required so much lube. That was a pretty quick blowout considering I just lubed them before the last stint. Ahh, oh well. I ran well enough. It's all about me in the end anyways.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I think I was a bit frugal with the lube. I didn't realize my balls required so much lube.


You were just being tight a$$ed with the lube. Plus, as anyone knows, the lube goes on the shaft, not the balls, cupped or not. Or at least in the groove. Only use sparingly on the balls.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> You were just being tight a$ with the lube.


Hmmm... Does The Gate carry loose a$$ lube? I already owe Wayne for another hoodie... kind of tight right now... you think he would entertain a "lay-away" plan?


----------



## CarbonJoe

If The Gate doesn't have any extra lube laying around, a little spit will serve as a surrogate. Just don't take matters into your own hands. Ask a local pro for some help. If the price is right, they'll do the job for you. If not, you'll be forced to go it alone. And nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Just don't take matters into your own hands. Ask a local pro for some help.


Any suggestions? I really need to see balls lubed properly.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I really need to see balls lubed properly.


You'll have to pay extra for that.


----------



## sg1

Mackin,
What's on the menu for Sunday??
I'm hungry....


----------



## Chaz955i

*Racing Sunday*

Hey ladies and gentlemen. Road racing this Sunday at THE GATE!!!

1/18th Scale 
VTA
Touring
1/12 th
WGT

and I hear a rumor we may have some of our friends coming out to race Mod 1/12th. Cool stuff fo' sho'.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jar

*Mod*

I think I'm going to break stuff in mod 12th. But I'll have my Stock motor too.


----------



## old_dude

jar said:


> I think I'm going to break stuff in mod 12th. But I'll have my Stock motor too.


Don't even bother with mod right now. You will have your hands full learning the foam tire side first.


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> Don't even bother with mod right now. You will have your hands full learning the foam tire side first.


Why spoil our fun, Ron? I would enjoy the spectacle.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> Don't even bother with mod right now. You will have your hands full learning the foam tire side first.





CarbonJoe said:


> Why spoil our fun, Ron? I would enjoy the spectacle.


Both of these posts make me chuckle.


----------



## 92vert

if anyone might be interested i am selling my tc5 set up for vta. the car will be rtr just add battery. it has a brand new never run 25.5 motor havoc esc hitech servo spektrum radio. comes with multiple sets of tires spring kit gears 2 bodies. asking 280 obo thought was gonna get to race more but new house and bills just dont allow it. may tade for other rc stuff just no on road stuff can send pics via phone


----------



## ML23

I will running a bit late see u guys @ 12-1230..


----------



## jar

old_dude said:


> Don't even bother with mod right now. You will have your hands full learning the foam tire side first.


Nah, I want to run it straight into the wall at the end of the straight on the first practice lap; to make sure everything is broken.


----------



## old_dude

jar said:


> Nah, I want to run it straight into the wall at the end of the straight on the first practice lap; to make sure everything is broken.


I have seen that done before. I once saw a 6-cell mod 1/12 scale go through a chain link fence. The fence wasn't damaged at all and quite a bit of the car made it through.


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Hey guys, what motor is best to run in super-stock TC. And what gearing is best?


Pete - 

Just about nobody runs super stock TC at the Gate. I'd highly suggest starting out in VTA or even stock TC. The RevTech, Trinity D3, Novak Ballistic, Reedy Sonic, and LRP X-12 are all good stock motors. The Novak 25.5 is the only legal motor for VTA.

We run around 3.8 FDR in both VTA and Stock TC.

FDR = (spur/pinion) * internal drivetrain ratio


----------



## ML23

Great day of racing at The Gate. NORCAR crew did a great job as always..:thumbsup:.


----------



## Chaz955i

Thanks to everyone who came out to race today. Nice to see some faces we haven't seen for a while. Willie and Julie, thanks for joining us. Hope everyone liked the layout. This was a drivers track and I thought it one of the best we've had. Hope you can all make it out next weekend.

Later,
Winger


----------



## CarbonJoe

Running it reverse direction for the VTA main was a blast.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out to race today. Nice to see some faces we haven't seen for a while. Willie and Julie, thanks for joining us. Hope everyone liked the layout. This was a drivers track and I thought it one of the best we've had. Hope you can all make it out next weekend.
> 
> Later,
> Winger


I loved the layout, I'm going to see if some of the other MSI guys would come down next weekend.


----------



## Lessen

Gawd, I totally dropped the ball in TC yesterday. Bad adjustment, too much risk. Need to go back to what I know I like. VTA race was... interesting. Looking back, the racing is actually very competitive. Everybody has to learn new lines quickly which made it intense.


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> Running it reverse direction for the VTA main was a blast.


Yes it was. Remembering that chicane on the main straight was a big challenge.


----------



## sg1

Now that everyone learned the layout you guys should be faster this Sunday 

I thought the chicanes were the make or break point.

I entered wrong, then just had a total blow out...



Thanks to everyone who made the trip out and hopefully see you guys this Sunday.


We will be dividing the practice time up. The last 15 minutes of each hour we'll run the BRP cars.

I also had a few requests about opening an hour earlier. We can do that 


See everyone Sunday!


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I loved the layout, I'm going to see if some of the other MSI guys would come down next weekend.


Maybe we can get Goetz to come out too


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Gawd, I totally dropped the ball in TC yesterday. Bad adjustment, too much risk. Need to go back to what I know I like. VTA race was... interesting. Looking back, the racing is actually very competitive. Everybody has to learn new lines quickly which made it intense.


Yeah, I took my car off the track after the main and noticed my left rear wheel could be moved about five degrees in toe and camber. Both the inner and outer hub bearings were in pieces from blasting the walls. I was wondering why the car was so bad in the second half of the main. This hobby would be so much less expensive if I could quit hitting things. LOL!


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Yeah, I took my car off the track after the main and noticed my left rear wheel could be moved about five degrees in toe and camber. Both the inner and outer hub bearings were in pieces from blasting the walls. I was wondering why the car was so bad in the second half of the main. This hobby would be so much less expensive if I could quit hitting things. LOL!


That hit that ended my final practice after the day was over broke a ballstud inside a rear hub. Snapped it.I think that's a result of hitting the same barrier in the same spot multiple times throughout the day. Looking forward to this Sunday...


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> That hit that ended my final practice after the day was over broke a ballstud inside a rear hub. Snapped it.I think that's a result of hitting the same barrier in the same spot multiple times throughout the day. Looking forward to this Sunday...


See you there with my TC6 featuring continuously varible camber and toe. :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> Pete -
> 
> Just about nobody runs super stock TC at the Gate. I'd highly suggest starting out in VTA or even stock TC. The RevTech, Trinity D3, Novak Ballistic, Reedy Sonic, and LRP X-12 are all good stock motors. The Novak 25.5 is the only legal motor for VTA.
> 
> We run around 3.8 FDR in both VTA and Stock TC.
> 
> FDR = (spur/pinion) * internal drivetrain ratio


Thanks Joe! I am still learning. I am going get get a used TC. To see if I like it first. I'll start with VTA, but does it matter what car I start with? As long as it's a TC with the proper esc,motor,tires,etc... right? Then I'll upgrade from there. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Thanks Joe! I am still learning. I am going get get a used TC. To see if I like it first. I'll start with VTA, but does it matter what car I start with? As long as it's a TC with the proper esc,motor,tires,etc... right? Then I'll upgrade from there. Thanks for your help!


The whole idea behind VTA was to use older cars, and the rules are set up so that almost any chassis is competitive. A used TC is fine. It would be preferable to get something that is already being run at the Gate so you can get setup help. It's hard to beat an Associated, Xray, or Losi car (the most popular is probably Xray, followed by Associated and Losi). The newer the chassis, the easier it is to find parts, and the easier it is to fit the gearing combo that is used for VTA/TC. 

A newer model would be advisable if you plan on moving to TC in the near future. Based on experience, Xray plastics are the most durable, but a little more expensive. Associated parts are cheap, but you'll probably go through more of them. The Losi is a solid chassis, but they don't make it any more. Unsure of parts availability.


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> The whole idea behind VTA was to use older cars, and the rules are set up so that almost any chassis is competitive. A used TC is fine. It would be preferable to get something that is already being run at the Gate so you can get setup help. It's hard to beat an Associated, Xray, or Losi car (the most popular is probably Xray, followed by Associated and Losi). The newer the chassis, the easier it is to find parts, and the easier it is to fit the gearing combo that is used for VTA/TC.
> 
> A newer model would be advisable if you plan on moving to TC in the near future. Based on experience, Xray plastics are the most durable, but a little more expensive. Associated parts are cheap, but you'll probably go through more of them. The Losi is a solid chassis, but they don't make it any more. Unsure of parts availability.


. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Chaz955i

pete_p said:


> . Thanks Joe.


Pete, a guy who goes by 92Vert is selling an Associated TC5 set up for VTA. The car would be fine for your purposes. Send him a PM and he can give you more info if he still has it. 

Later,
Chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Maybe we can get Goetz to come out too


Is a closet involved? I think he still misses Chubbs.


----------



## little will

hows the 12th scale turn out


----------



## sg1

little will said:


> hows the 12th scale turn out


typically 2 heats for 17.5 blinky


----------



## sg1

*Updated schedule on the website and info for Sunday's race *

Updated schedule:
http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


Races have been added and some time changes were made 

This Sunday's race will start at the normal 1:00, but doors will be open at 9:00am.

Practice will be split up for 1/10 and 1/12 then 1/18.

We will run the 1/10 and 1/12 for the first 45 minutes of each hour, then 1/18 for the last 15 minutes. Please plan accordingly.

See everyone Sunday, bright eyed and bushy tailed....


----------



## sg1

Willie,

I have an e-mail out to Mr. Goetz to see if he can make it to Sunday's festivities 

Let me know if you can round the troups up for some TC racing!

I also sent a few e-mails out to get even more 1/12 guys for 17.5 blinky racing 

-Wayne


----------



## Lessen

I like the idea of controlling practice a bit more. This could be better for everybody.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> I like the idea of controlling practice a bit more. This could be better for everybody.


Really? You seemed to enjoy parking your VTA on top of my defenseless m18. :wave:


----------



## OvalAlston

I will make the trip if u guys can get some 12th scale and some more tc's to show I think or would be a blast.


----------



## sg1

OvalAlston said:


> I will make the trip if u guys can get some 12th scale and some more tc's to show I think or would be a blast.


Goetz is lerking in the shadows to see if the MSI boys are making the trip or not...

Talked with a few other 1/12 guys and there will be a mod class Sunday in addition to 17.5.


----------



## losi34

*world gt racing*

How is the turn out in the world gt races? I want one but i dont want to waste the money if nobody races them. Also what gear pitch is a crc generation 10?


----------



## sg1

losi34 said:


> How is the turn out in the world gt races? I want one but i dont want to waste the money if nobody races them. Also what gear pitch is a crc generation 10?


Typically 2 heats of 13.5 blinky.
Guys run 64p in the CRC Gen-X 10. It comes with an 88t 64p spur.


----------



## losi34

*world gt racing*

Awsome thanks. Do you race all summer too?


----------



## sg1

losi34 said:


> Awsome thanks. Do you race all summer too?


We do!

Here's some of our schedule, we'll make the next points series up as the current one comes to an end. We'll also have a few "big" races and 1/18 races mixed in.

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## losi34

What 1/18 scale cars do you run? I have the mini late model and mini sprint?


----------



## sg1

losi34 said:


> What 1/18 scale cars do you run? I have the mini late model and mini sprint?


We will be running mini latemodels March 3rd!!

A few locals have them and some folks from Toledo will be coming over to run.

Last 1/18 race we had 51 entries running oval and road.

Here's the link to our next race:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=353096

We'll have an oval and road race for 1/18 that day.


----------



## losi34

Ok sweet ill try to make it.


----------



## losi34

Is the late model class a box stock class.


----------



## sg1

losi34 said:


> Is the late model class a box stock class.


I beleive most of the guys run a 4200 brushless motor with 2s lipos.

We have had a few guys run box stock, not sure if they will be here or not.



Another option is a BRP rental vehicle to run oval.

Bud has car you can rent to run for the day.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Really? You seemed to enjoy parking your VTA on top of my defenseless m18. :wave:


hehehe... that was funny :jest:

But didn't you read my bumper? It SAYS Dodge.


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Willie,
> 
> I have an e-mail out to Mr. Goetz to see if he can make it to Sunday's festivities
> 
> Let me know if you can round the troups up for some TC racing!
> 
> I also sent a few e-mails out to get even more 1/12 guys for 17.5 blinky racing
> 
> -Wayne


This could a warm up for the grand slam for next weekend. I text Dave he might show up too I will see you sunday.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Pretty low entry list for the 2012 ROAR Carpet Nats so far:

2012 ROAR Carpet Nats
http://www.roarracing.com/national_races_entries.php?raceid=20
28 entries spread across 7 classes

2011 ROAR Carpet Nats
http://www.roarracing.com/national_races_entries.php?raceid=14
200 entries

2010 ROAR Carpet Nats
http://www.roarracing.com/national_races_entries.php?raceid=8
39 entries

2009 ROAR Carpet Nats entry list (hosted by The Gate)
http://www.roarracing.com/national_races_entries.php?raceid=1
272 entries

Maybe NORCAR should consider bidding on the race for next year?


----------



## jamesj

92vert said:


> if anyone might be interested i am selling my tc5 set up for vta. the car will be rtr just add battery. it has a brand new never run 25.5 motor havoc esc hitech servo spektrum radio. comes with multiple sets of tires spring kit gears 2 bodies. asking 280 obo thought was gonna get to race more but new house and bills just dont allow it. may tade for other rc stuff just no on road stuff can send pics via phone


is this the same car i saw at the gate this past sunday, that i was asking wayne about????


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> is this the same car i saw at the gate this past sunday, that i was asking wayne about????


No, you were looking at a 1/12 car in the showcase


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> No, you were looking at a 1/12 car in the showcase


Is it VTA legal?


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Is it VTA legal?


Are you legal..


----------



## CarbonJoe

Strangely enough, the other car for sale isn't legal for 1/12 scale. Why are so many illegal cars for sale? Can either be run at BRP races?


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Strangely enough, the other car for sale isn't legal for 1/12 scale. Why are so many illegal cars for sale? Can either be run at BRP races?


James is stepping up to 1/12~~


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Are you legal..


Only for medicinal use in California.


----------



## Mackin

The 1/12th car is sold to T Williams who will get it ready for a little 1/12 action.


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Only for medicinal use in California.


Did you fix your car yet, don't forget to put fresh oil in your shocks. If everyone show up on Sunday 17.5 should be a big class. I just hate leaving early before the mains.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Did you fix your car yet, don't forget to put fresh oil in your shocks. If everyone show up on Sunday 17.5 should be a big class. I just hate leaving early before the mains.


We'll start at 1 sharp and run threw as smoothly as we can 

Make sure you send Goetz a message to come play with us 
I've been e-mailing him the last 2 days


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> We'll start at 1 sharp and run threw as smoothly as we can
> 
> Make sure you send Goetz a message to come play with us
> I've been e-mailing him the last 2 days


I don't really talk to him much only when I see him at races. Aston or Johhny could text him or something, I will go up to msi today and see if they can get in touch with him. He will come out for them because their fast not like Joe.


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Pretty low entry list for the 2012 ROAR Carpet Nats so far:
> 
> 2012 ROAR Carpet Nats
> http://www.roarracing.com/national_races_entries.php?raceid=20
> 28 entries spread across 7 classes
> 
> 2011 ROAR Carpet Nats
> http://www.roarracing.com/national_races_entries.php?raceid=14
> 200 entries
> 
> 2010 ROAR Carpet Nats
> http://www.roarracing.com/national_races_entries.php?raceid=8
> 39 entries
> 
> 2009 ROAR Carpet Nats entry list (hosted by The Gate)
> http://www.roarracing.com/national_races_entries.php?raceid=1
> 272 entries
> 
> Maybe NORCAR should consider bidding on the race for next year?


please do I will be the first person to sign up.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I don't really talk to him much only when I see him at races. Aston or Johhny could text him or something, I will go up to msi today and see if they can get in touch with him. He will come out for them because their fast not like Joe.


"not like Joe"..... wow....

Willie - I'll set the heats so TC is first, that should help with you running the mains


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> "not like Joe"..... wow....
> 
> Willie - I'll set the heats so TC is first, that should help with you running the mains


Thanks, your the best for now.Joe is fast not like seaballs the xray t3 12,has made Joe and bobby better drives I hope it helps me.


----------



## Chaz955i

mrbighead said:


> Did you fix your car yet, don't forget to put fresh oil in your shocks. If everyone show up on Sunday 17.5 should be a big class. I just hate leaving early before the mains.


Good to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## OvalAlston

Talked to Goetz and I think I may have him on the hook either way u guys will see me and little will down there. Trying to rally up a few more guys maybe James Reilly and Johnny lee


----------



## CarbonJoe

Who is planning on going to MSI for Round 4 (the final leg) of the Midwest Grand Slam on Feb 25th - 26th?


----------



## bobbyh808

CarbonJoe said:


> Who is planning on going to MSI for Round 4 (the final leg) of the Midwest Grand Slam on Feb 25th - 26th?


If things go as planned I'll be there.


----------



## Mackin

I'll be at The Gate cooking for The Tour oval race.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> I'll be at The Gate cooking for The Tour oval race.


See you there.


----------



## jamesj

so im thinking that the crc Gen-X10 LE is legal for 1/12 scale


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> so im thinking that the crc Gen-X10 LE is legal for 1/12 scale


That chassis is for WGT.

The CRC Gen-Xi is for 1/12


----------



## Micro_Racer

James needs to run WGT. Go for it!


----------



## mrbighead

Bobby, are you racing Sunday, I can't remember if your were doing your birthday thing or not. Just let me know if I have to pick up some parts for you or not.


----------



## TangTester

SG1 you have a PM


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> SG1 you have a PM


Replied!


----------



## sg1

TANG!!! CLASSIC!!!


----------



## TangTester

One of the best concerts every !!!!!!! RIP Joey and Dee Dee


----------



## Chaz955i

TangTester said:


> One of the best concerts every !!!!!!! RIP Joey and Dee Dee


What? You have something against Johnny?:dude:


----------



## jar

OvalAlston said:


> Talked to Goetz and I think I may have him on the hook either way u guys will see me and little will down there. Trying to rally up a few more guys maybe James Reilly and Johnny lee


Are we looking at some extra tourers? If touring is looking that good I may have to run TC in stead of 12th.


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> Are we looking at some extra tourers? If touring is looking that good I may have to run TC in stead of 12th.


Run both!


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> Are we looking at some extra tourers? If touring is looking that good I may have to run TC in stead of 12th.





sg1 said:


> Run both!


Exactly! That way I can whoop on you in two classes on the same day.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Run both!


Exactly.



CarbonJoe said:


> Exactly! That way I can whoop on you in two classes on the same day.


Hehehehehe...


----------



## ML23

CarbonJoe said:


> Exactly! That way I can whoop on you in two classes on the same day.


Lol


----------



## bobbyh808

mrbighead said:


> Bobby, are you racing Sunday, I can't remember if your were doing your birthday thing or not. Just let me know if I have to pick up some parts for you or not.


I will be racing Sunday so if your coming I could use some lo pro shock bladders if possible. Other than that see u behind me in TC Sunday...lol

Thanks Willie :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

bobbyh808 said:


> I will be racing Sunday so if your coming I could use some lo pro shock bladders if possible. Other than that see u behind me in TC Sunday...lol
> 
> Thanks Willie :thumbsup:


Bobby, I will see if they have any bladders you always beat me this is nothing new.


----------



## sg1

*MRT transponders*

For those of you who asked for MRT transponders...

They are in!

I'll have them tomorrow at the hobbyshop.


----------



## jar

sg1 said:


> Run both!


no.

And Klebooski only gets one shot per day to beat me. Hopefully he's got his thrusts properly lubed with Fister products.


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> no.
> 
> And Klebooski only gets one shot per day to beat me. Hopefully he's got his thrusts properly lubed with Fister products.


I'm quite confident you'll be beating yourself.


----------



## 92vert

*vta*



jamesj said:


> is this the same car i saw at the gate this past sunday, that i was asking wayne about????


i have the car at my house yes it is completely vta ready just add a 2s lipo. comes with everything servo motor esc lots of tires 2 bodies radio the motor has maybe 10 min of practice time on it. just no time to race make offer


----------



## CarbonJoe

Another great day of racing at the Gate. Thanks to James Reilly, Alston Kelso, Johnny Lee, Will Jossens, and Willie and Julie Thomas for making the trip down. Good to see Will's finger has healed from the Indy marshalling incident.

Everybody is getting faster as well. Good competition makes the racing more intense, and magnifies each little mistake.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Another great day of racing at the Gate. Thanks to James Reilly, Alston Kelso, Johnny Lee, Will Jossens, and Willie and Julie Thomas for making the trip down. Good to see Will's finger has healed from the Indy marshalling incident.
> 
> Everybody is getting faster as well. Good competition makes the racing more intense, and magnifies each little mistake.


+1 Another great day of racing and another thanks to our friends from Michigan for making the trip. Hope everyone had a good time at the races and a safe trip home.


----------



## mrbighead

I love coming to the gate you make us feel feel welcome.


----------



## Lessen

Was really cool to see a big field of TC, especially all the really fast folks from up north.


----------



## Mackin

Great day of racing yesterday. Thanks to everyone who came out, especially the Detroit group.

chuck


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

92vert said:


> i have the car at my house yes it is completely vta ready just add a 2s lipo. comes with everything servo motor esc lots of tires 2 bodies radio the motor has maybe 10 min of practice time on it. just no time to race make offer


 you have a pm


----------



## jar

SKEEMCIRE said:


> you have a pm


What's up Eric. You need a 17.5 TC. There has been some good racing going on.

Well, not so much my 12th; it looks like a kangaroo with a broken leg, hobbling about the track erratically. :drunk:


----------



## old_dude

jar said:


> What's up Eric. You need a 17.5 TC. There has been some good racing going on.
> 
> Well, not so much my 12th; it looks like a kangaroo with a broken leg, hobbling about the track erratically. :drunk:


Rudy:
Take a close look at the side damper shock.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

jar said:


> What's up Eric. You need a 17.5 TC. There has been some good racing going on.
> 
> Well, not so much my 12th; it looks like a kangaroo with a broken leg, hobbling about the track erratically. :drunk:


I'm going to start small so my car doesn't look like a wounded animal going around the track. I've never ran carpet on road before.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sweet! On-road helps make you a better off-road racer as well.


----------



## camino86

mackin pm sent


----------



## camino86

does any1 no were i can get a screws for a losi xxx-s?


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> does any1 no were i can get a screws for a losi xxx-s?


http://www.tonysscrews.com/


----------



## camino86

no screw kits for xxxs


----------



## Lessen

Are you looking for a specific size?


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> no screw kits for xxxs


Tony's sells small bulk packs of various sizes. Just order what you need.


----------



## jamesj

CarbonJoe said:


> Tony's sells small bulk packs of various sizes. Just order what you need.


ok i just received my 1/12 scale car all i need is the motor, battery, esc, and pinion i should be able to get the servo at any hobby store. does the gate have motor, battery, and esc for 1/12 and how much are they..........


----------



## ML23

Yes they do. And im shure Wayne will be more then willing to assist you in getting everythinng you need and helping with setup.:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

For the servo just get a Futaba 9650.


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> ok i just received my 1/12 scale car all i need is the motor, battery, esc, and pinion i should be able to get the servo at any hobby store. does the gate have motor, battery, and esc for 1/12 and how much are they..........


motor = 75.00
esc = 129.00
servo = 62.00
battery = 65.00


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> ok i just received my 1/12 scale car all i need is the motor, battery, esc, and pinion i should be able to get the servo at any hobby store. does the gate have motor, battery, and esc for 1/12 and how much are they..........


James, I have spare 1s batteries you can have. Just let me know if you want them. I'll be at the race march 10th if you are interested.
Later,
Chuck


----------



## CarbonJoe

God help us all.


----------



## mrbighead

Bobby, the video of your race is on my face book page. Nice job it was a hard track to drive on took me to round four to get it.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> God help us all.


Paying it forward and back at the same time.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Paying it forward and back at the same time.


Zero sum game, I guess.


----------



## jamesj

Chaz955i said:


> James, I have spare 1s batteries you can have. Just let me know if you want them. I'll be at the race march 10th if you are interested.
> Later,
> Chuck


thank you by the way what is the dia of 1/12 front and back tires


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> thank you by the way what is the dia of 1/12 front and back tires


Sorry, I don't run 12th anymore so can't help you there.


----------



## mrbighead

Sg1 when is you next club race. Is posted on face book.


----------



## Lessen

Next Club race is Sat. the 10th Willie. I believe heats @ 5, doors @ 1:00.


----------



## Adam B

How many qualifiers do you run? It was also great seeing a bunch of you gate guys at MSI today.


----------



## CarbonJoe

3 and a main


----------



## bobbyh808

mrbighead said:


> Bobby, the video of your race is on my face book page. Nice job it was a hard track to drive on took me to round four to get it.


Thanks Willie. It was a very challenging track especially for someone of my skill level or lack of skill level but I had a great time and feel good about what I took away from the experience


----------



## sg1

Bobby,
Are you running 1/18 TC this weekend??
We'll be practicing Friday night


----------



## bobbyh808

sg1 said:


> Bobby,
> Are you running 1/18 TC this weekend??
> We'll be practicing Friday night


Not to sure about the oval thing  but I'll come out friday and check it out.


----------



## CarbonJoe

bobbyh808 said:


> Not to sure about the oval thing  but I'll come out friday and check it out.


We're running both oval and road course for 1/18 cars, with a couple of simple board changes. The road course runs through the infield and part of the oval.


----------



## jamesj

CarbonJoe said:


> We're running both oval and road course for 1/18 cars, with a couple of simple board changes. The road course runs through the infield and part of the oval.


doors at 10:00 racing at 3:30 right, cause i will be late i can't pick up sandra until 12:00 she has a funeral to go to...


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> doors at 10:00 racing at 3:30 right, cause i will be late i can't pick up sandra until 12:00 she has a funeral to go to...


Doors open 10am racing at 3:30!!


----------



## sg1

bobbyh808 said:


> Not to sure about the oval thing  but I'll come out friday and check it out.


Let me know if you want to run my M18 on the road track.
If not I'll have to hire a new driver


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> Let me know if you want to run my M18 on the road track.
> If not I'll have to hire a new driver


u need a driver for the m18???


----------



## Chaz955i

Wow, looks like I will be missing quite a show on the 3rd!


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Wow, looks like I will be missing quite a show on the 3rd!


Yes you will!!!!!


----------



## sg1

possible next layout...


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> possible next layout...


that layout looks tricky


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> that layout looks tricky


Nothin' tricky about it.... turn left, then right!


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> Nothin' tricky about it.... turn left, then right!


Nice layout, your my second hero.


----------



## Lessen

Nice! I definitely see passing potential in front of the scoring stand.


----------



## bobbyh808

sg1 said:


> Let me know if you want to run my M18 on the road track.
> If not I'll have to hire a new driver


For sure, I need all the road work I can get. I'll be there Saturday when we open instead of Friday for practice. :thumbsup:

Thanks Wayne


----------



## bobbyh808

mrbighead said:


> Nice layout, your my second hero.


The section in front of the drivers stand looks really familiar, I'm already having nightmares... Lol


----------



## 440OnRoad

sg1 said:


> possible next layout...


Looks cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

440OnRoad said:


> Looks cool! :thumbsup:


We'll see how cool it is after the first practice run 

All the lanes will be at 9' and the straight at 10'

I can see bad things happening entering the infield trying to run a straight line in..lol..


----------



## camino86

my usgt is almost ready for racing,body painted and mounted and wheels and tires glued up and installed just need the motor and i can get that at anytime.

does any1 no where a i can find a 108t 64p sper gear for a losi xxxs?i cant find it anywere


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> my usgt is almost ready for racing,body painted and mounted and wheels and tires glued up and installed just need the motor and i can get that at anytime.


Running three classes? 

Watch out Joe!


----------



## camino86

no tc was just to fast for me right now so im slowing it down plus i wanted to use a cool body and rims:tongue:


----------



## CarbonJoe

TWILL will be happy that there will be someone else to run USGT.


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> no tc was just to fast for me right now so im slowing it down plus i wanted to use a cool body and rims:tongue:


Cool deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> We're running both oval and road course for 1/18 cars, with a couple of simple board changes. The road course runs through the infield and part of the oval.


What other 1/18 cars do you race at the Gate? I also have a mini slider. Can I put another body on that chassis and race it there?


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> What other 1/18 cars do you race at the Gate? I also have a mini slider. Can I put another body on that chassis and race it there?


We had some mini latemodels practicing last night.
You can run with those guys if you's like


----------



## jamesj

this point race this coming up wekend will it also be for 1/18?


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> this point race this coming up wekend will it also be for 1/18?


YES!!

We will be running a 1/18 road class also 

Practice will be divided up for 1/18 too.


----------



## jamesj

my lipo i never would discharge it and allways charge it. when i charged it it would top out at 8.20 volts... now i discharged it at 4 amps and recharged it now voltage is going up to 8.40 volts is this good or bad?


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> my lipo i never would discharge it and allways charge it. when i charged it it would top out at 8.20 volts... now i discharged it at 4 amps and recharged it now voltage is going up to 8.40 volts is this good or bad?


I'm not sure why the lipo only went to 8.2v...
8.4v is the max. limit for BRP, so that's good!


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> I'm not sure why the lipo only went to 8.2v...
> 8.4v is the max. limit for BRP, so that's good!


so now i might have a chance to win some races's


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> so now i might have a chance to win some races's


Are you going to be ready for 1/12 Saturday??


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> Are you going to be ready for 1/12 Saturday??


not yet but thanks for reminding me i need to get a servo for my 1/12 scale car...


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> so now i might have a chance to win some races's


That 0.20 volt difference is good for +8 laps by itself.


----------



## GM8

Will be in Cleveland for the day on business. Wondering if there is a decent hobby shop where i ciuld find some 12th scale stuff. Thanks...


----------



## CarbonJoe

GM8 said:


> Will be in Cleveland for the day on business. Wondering if there is a decent hobby shop where i ciuld find some 12th scale stuff. Thanks...


Unless you're coming to the Gate on one our race days, you're out of luck. I don't know of any hobby shops that carry 1/12 scale stuff. For 1/12 scale, The Gate only has some tires, CRC parts, and bodies. We also have some motors and Hobbywing ESCs, sensor wires, some hardware.


----------



## GM8

CarbonJoe said:


> Unless you're coming to the Gate on one our race days, you're out of luck. I don't know of any hobby shops that carry 1/12 scale stuff. For 1/12 scale, The Gate only has some tires, CRC parts, and bodies. We also have some motors and Hobbywing ESCs, sensor wires, some hardware.


Thanks for the info! i will be coming for the region 5 race. Wasnt sure if you had an attached store.


----------



## Mackin

jamesj said:


> not yet but thanks for reminding me i need to get a servo for my 1/12 scale car...


I have a Futaba mini servo if you are interested.

chcuk


----------



## camino86

usgt is ready just putting pinion gear on and rtr.i rebuild diffs in both cars and the rear was bad in the usgt


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> not yet but thanks for reminding me i need to get a servo for my 1/12 scale car...


James, I won't be at the race this Saturday. That said I did leave a Thunderpower 1s at the track the last time I was there and if you want it and it is still there you are welcome to it. You will just have to solder on a connector that matches whatever you are using on your speed control.


----------



## jamesj

Mackin said:


> I have a Futaba mini servo if you are interested.
> 
> chcuk


is it a futaba 9650 and how much u want for it????


----------



## jamesj

Chaz955i said:


> James, I won't be at the race this Saturday. That said I did leave a Thunderpower 1s at the track the last time I was there and if you want it and it is still there you are welcome to it. You will just have to solder on a connector that matches whatever you are using on your speed control.


sure i'll take it thanks... i hope it is still there if any one see's this Thunderpower 1s pls put my name on a paper and put it next to or on the battery pls, so that i know that battery is for me......


----------



## Mackin

jamesj said:


> is it a futaba 9650 and how much u want for it????


It is a 9650, used very little. $40 and it's yours. comes with a servo saver too.

chuck


----------



## jamesj

Mackin said:


> It is a 9650, used very little. $40 and it's yours. comes with a servo saver too.
> 
> chuck


i'll make sure to have u'r money thanks


----------



## Mackin

Going out to flip the track to night. Racing this Sat, doors open racing at 5. Come out for some fun!

chuck


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Going out to flip the track to night. Racing this Sat, doors open racing at 5. Come out for some fun!
> 
> chuck


What time do doors open??


----------



## Lessen

Chucks' door is always open.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Going out to flip the track to night. Racing this Sat, doors open racing at 5. Come out for some fun!
> 
> chuck


Cool, I thought it was a 1pm start. I can make this round.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Cool, I thought it was a 1pm start. I can make this round.


Yes! It's always good to have more than one Chuck at the track, surly or not.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes! It's always good to have more than one Chuck at the track, surly or not.


 I consider myself surly-lite. There can only be one king of surliness and it is not I. See you Saturday.


----------



## sg1

This layout looks beautiful....

See everyone Saturday


----------



## Mackin

Track looks great. Walking taco's and world famous nacho's on the menu. Come out and check it out!


----------



## TangTester

Mackin said:


> Track looks great. Walking taco's and world famous nacho's on the menu. Come out and check it out!


 
Walking Taco? Will you be running afterwards?


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Walking Taco? Will you be running afterwards?


Then sitting...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well at least the restrooms at NORCAR are relaxing! Chuck cleaned them all up, and new air fresheners were opened!


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

*esc for vta*

Can I run a LRP sphere TC spec in vta if it's set to setting 1 (think thats the no timing setting). I managed to fry my vta car's esc today :freak:.


----------



## jar

SKEEMCIRE said:


> Can I run a LRP sphere TC spec in vta if it's set to setting 1 (think thats the no timing setting). I managed to fry my vta car's esc today :freak:.


I believe setting 4 is as close to blinky as you can get. Setting 1 is current limited and you don't want that.


----------



## old_dude

SKEEMCIRE said:


> Can I run a LRP sphere TC spec in vta if it's set to setting 1 (think thats the no timing setting). I managed to fry my vta car's esc today :freak:.


Do you know the model number of that ESC? By its name it is not on the ROAR list but the descriptions can be misleading.
The list is at www.roarracing.com look for the approvals selection then the approved sportsman speed controls. 
With that being said if you do not have an approved one we have a couple of used legal ESC's at the track for sale cheap.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Do you know the model number of that ESC? By its name it is not on the ROAR list but the descriptions can be misleading.
> The list is at www.roarracing.com look for the approvals selection then the approved sportsman speed controls.
> With that being said if you do not have an approved one we have a couple of used legal ESC's at the track for sale cheap.


Ron I don't think it will be on the list simply because there is no blinky mode or way to easily verify what throttle profile is loaded. Secondly, I don't remember seeing anything showing that there was truly 0 timing in this or the SPX. Speaking for myself I wouldn't mind someone using one of those in a pinch at a club race but those results should not count toward the series.


----------



## CarbonJoe

We don't want to have a repeat of recent BRP races, where people were running illegal motors and ESCs with boost.


----------



## jar

*roar blinkies*

http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=737


----------



## jar

CarbonJoe said:


> We don't want to have a repeat of recent BRP races, where people were running illegal motors and ESCs with boost.


Agreed. We'll know when Eric TQs on the first round and pulls 90 feet on everyone on the straight.:tongue:


----------



## jar

Touring touring touring.


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Ron I don't think it will be on the list simply because there is no blinky mode or way to easily verify what throttle profile is loaded. Secondly, I don't remember seeing anything showing that there was truly 0 timing in this or the SPX. Speaking for myself I wouldn't mind someone using one of those in a pinch at a club race but those results should not count toward the series.


I would agree in an emergency where one puffs a ESC but they run without affecting the other racers points.
I can loan a esc in a pinch.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

The sphere competition is listed but not the TC. I thought the only diff was motor winds they could handle. I'll see what I can find tonight to use. I want something I can use in my mod off road cars also.


----------



## sg1

SKEEMCIRE said:


> The sphere competition is listed but not the TC. I thought the only diff was motor winds they could handle. I'll see what I can find tonight to use. I want something I can use in my mod off road cars also.


If you don't have anything else it will be fine to use what you have.

We have a few used Hobbywing 60a esc's at the track if you need something.


----------



## old_dude

SKEEMCIRE said:


> The sphere competition is listed but not the TC. I thought the only diff was motor winds they could handle. I'll see what I can find tonight to use. I want something I can use in my mod off road cars also.


As Wayne says come on out and race.
The ones they have listed are the only ones that have a true "Blinky" mode. All of the others have some form of timing in any profile.


----------



## sg1

today is the day to get a "walking taco".....


----------



## CarbonJoe

Race day!!! Boogity, boogity....


----------



## Lessen

I am soooo hating missing this layout


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

had a good time at my first on road race. hopefully I can find more speed next time i was way off the pace. Thanks for the help Rudy.


----------



## pete_p

*Brp*

I'm finally learning how to race. I still SUCK, but getting better! BRP is great, I'm going to stick with 1/18 pan car! Will NORCAR ever race a 1/18 class with faster motors?:freak:


----------



## jar

*Tc*

Really a great day of TC. I can usually depend on Joe to tap out; I think he got himself an extra dab of Fister today. Hay Mike, thanks for dropping th who]le retirement thing for a day.


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> I'm finally learning how to race. I still SUCK, but getting better! BRP is great, I'm going to stick with 1/18 pan car! Will NORCAR ever race a 1/18 class with faster motors?:freak:


Faster motor?!?!?!!? We had a mod class a few years ago. Folks were running 5600Kv, 7800Kv, and 8000Kv motors..... most of the time racers had more laps with the "slower" motor than the higher Kv motor! You may be surprised on just how fast you can get around the track with the 3100Kv on the LiPo! :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Faster motor?!?!?!!? We had a mod class a few years ago. Folks were running 5600Kv, 7800Kv, and 8000Kv motors..... most of the time racers had more laps with the "slower" motor than the higher Kv motor! You may be surprised on just how fast you can get around the track with the 3100Kv on the LiPo! :thumbsup:


I know, just asking. I just had a few 3100kv motors that keep cogging. I would just crash it anyway. Hey mike, if you build a RTR BRP road car I'll buy that also! Just let me know.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have two in the production line as we speak


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

*schedule*

looking at the schedule there is only 1 road race left for 1/10th other than the regional race this spring. just checking that is up to date. dont want to buy a bunch of stuff with just one race left.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The NORCAR summer schedule will be posted very soon.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Really a great day of TC. I can usually depend on Joe to tap out; I think he got himself an extra dab of Fister today. Hay Mike, thanks for dropping th who]le retirement thing for a day.


Mr. Wise? Dang, i'm missing racing all the action.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Mr. Wise? Dang, i'm missing racing all the action.


 You missed a lot of great, close racing. Chris let Mike run his car after the 1st qualifier, and I think Chris had more fun announcing than he did racing. I'm surprised I had hot lap for the entire night in TC with an 8.978 in Q3.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> I have two in the production line as we speak


Put my name on one of them! I'm going to give my old one to Gino, and Daddy gets the new one!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> You missed a lot of great, close racing. Chris let Mike run his car after the 1st qualifier, and I think Chris had more fun announcing than he did racing. I'm surprised I had hot lap for the entire night in TC with an 8.978 in Q3.


Wish I coulda been there. I guess I'll see ya'll on 4/20


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> Put my name on one of them! I'm going to give my old one to Gino, and Daddy gets the new one!:thumbsup:


Will do..... I will assume you won't need a new radio, since you have the RTR oval car.... I can put a FlySky receiver in it, and you can bind to your current radio....or do you just want a rolling chassis?


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> Will do..... I will assume you won't need a new radio, since you have the RTR oval car.... I can put a FlySky receiver in it, and you can bind to your current radio....or do you just want a rolling chassis?


I would like the radio also. Everything RTR Just like the oval car. I'm an RC hoarder! Just doing my part to support NORCAR!!!


----------



## jar

CarbonJoe said:


> You missed a lot of great, close racing. Chris let Mike run his car after the 1st qualifier, and I think Chris had more fun announcing than he did racing. I'm surprised I had hot lap for the entire night in TC with an 8.978 in Q3.


Your car was clicking off some fast laps. Not only that, you strung together 6 or 7 of them to make the pass on me. I have to say, it's way fun to be able to run a tight line to block a pass and not worry about getting hacked. That was really fun.:hat:


----------



## Lessen

Anybody mind posting the complete TC finishing order?


----------



## sg1

Boy oh boy....

That track kicked my @ss....

One mistake and you're wall to wall the next 4 turns.

I'm just glad Jimmy Hermanski blew out one more time then I did


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Anybody mind posting the complete TC finishing order?


I beleive Mr. Wedge has the results.

Joe may have a copy too.


----------



## jamesj

my 1/12 scale is on hold now until i fix my scalpel..... sg can u put a pic up on your new chassie, and i think it is carbon fiber, am i correct... If it is carbon fiber chassie we might need to seperate the brp road cars from the cars running the carbon fiber chassie's for road course....


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> my 1/12 scale is on hold now until i fix my scalpel..... sg can u put a pic up on your new chassie, and i think it is carbon fiber, am i correct... If it is carbon fiber chassie we might need to seperate the brp road cars from the cars running the carbon fiber chassie's for road course....


It's not carbon fiber 
Just black fiberglass.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Road TC 17.5 Rubber Spec (A Main)
1) Mike Wise 38 6:01
2) Joe Klebau 38 6:07
3) Rudi Johnson 35 5:39
4) Tony Williams 34 6:11
5) Bobby Hunter 21 3:53
6) Chuck Smith 17 2:57


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> my 1/12 scale is on hold now until i fix my scalpel..... sg can u put a pic up on your new chassie, and i think it is carbon fiber, am i correct... If it is carbon fiber chassie we might need to seperate the brp road cars from the cars running the carbon fiber chassie's for road course....





sg1 said:


> It's not carbon fiber
> Just black fiberglass.


What is the Scalpel's chassis made of?


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> What is the Scalpel's chassis made of?


graphite


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> It's not carbon fiber
> Just black fiberglass.


im going to check to see if the scalpel has the same material for the chassie that u car has


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> graphite





jamesj said:


> im going to check to see if the scalpel has the same material for the chassie that u car has


Graphite == carbon fiber


----------



## jamesj

CarbonJoe said:


> Graphite == carbon fiber


the scalpel chassie is carbon fiber


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have a cardboard chassis - can I run with the graphite?


----------



## Micro_Racer

What the chassis is made of is not whats important! What is important is to set up your car properly! With that said, NORCAR will include a "road clinic" on the first race of the BRP summer series. This will be a great opportunity for the 1/18th scale guys to learn the different set-up needed for road racing (lots of guys have the oval thing down!).... We will post more info on the clinic soon....


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Road TC 17.5 Rubber Spec (A Main)
> 1) Mike Wise 38 6:01
> 2) Joe Klebau 38 6:07
> 3) Rudi Johnson 35 5:39
> 4) Tony Williams 34 6:11
> 5) Bobby Hunter 21 3:53
> 6) Chuck Smith 17 2:57


Thanks Joe.


----------



## sg1

*Don't tell anyone...*

Raptor 2.0


----------



## chuck_thehammer

sg1 said:


> Raptor 2.0


 
and I had a really hard time working on my 1/12 scale...OUCH.


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> Raptor 2.0


That's PERDY!


----------



## jar

CarbonJoe said:


> Road TC 17.5 Rubber Spec (A Main)
> 1) Mike Wise 38 6:01
> 2) Joe Klebau 38 6:07
> 3) Rudi Johnson 35 5:39
> 4) Tony Williams 34 6:11
> 5) Bobby Hunter 21 3:53
> 6) Chuck Smith 17 2:57


I want to point out I pulled after Joe made his pass because I knew it made no difference in the over all standing. But I was on the lead lap too; until I pulled it after Joe made that nice pass. There was only thirty seconds to go. Competition was awesome.


----------



## jar

sg1 said:


> Raptor 2.0


That's really nice. I want to ask; why do you opt for the friction tube versus the ASC style damper?


And, did you have fun running running from Jim?


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> I want to point out I pulled after Joe made his pass because I knew it made no difference in the over all standing. But I was on the lead lap too; until I pulled it after Joe made that nice pass. There was only thirty seconds to go. Competition was awesome.


Dumb.

I'd laugh my rear off if he had a mecanical failure on the last lap. I'd point too


----------



## barney24

jar said:


> That's really nice. I want to ask; why do you opt for the friction tube versus the ASC style damper?


because Wayne's a CRC driver:tongue:


----------



## barney24

btw, the points have been updated on the website


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> That's really nice. I want to ask; why do you opt for the friction tube versus the ASC style damper?
> 
> 
> And, did you have fun running running from Jim?



2 reasons, space and the friction style gives more dampening.

Running with Jimmy was fun 
I'm glad he and Goetz and Wise came out!


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> That's really nice. I want to ask; why do you opt for the friction tube versus the ASC style damper?


On a serious note, this reminds me. Did you run the 1* rear block and 10.5 springs?


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> I want to point out I pulled after Joe made his pass because I knew it made no difference in the over all standing. But I was on the lead lap too; until I pulled it after Joe made that nice pass. There was only thirty seconds to go. Competition was awesome.


Is that what you call it when you stuff your car while trying to hang on and wave off the turn marshal? Ha ha. Too bad, you were driving really good Saturday.


----------



## Hustler

sg1 said:


> I'm glad he and Goetz and Wise came out!


...as if the rest of the world didn't already know about them?

-Sean


----------



## jar

Chaz955i said:


> Is that what you call it when you stuff your car while trying to hang on and wave off the turn marshal? Ha ha. Too bad, you were driving really good Saturday.


yeah I was angry; stuck it in the tube. I could have stayed in it but there was no way to catch Joe after that; so I thought a better use of the remaining 40 seconds was to think of a good place to tie the noose to. The car wasn't broken though, however hard I tried to make it so.


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> On a serious note, this reminds me. Did you run the 1* rear block and 10.5 springs?


Yeah. The two was great. I could throw the car into the right after hairpin into the infield and the car would settle into it like a pillow. The car setup this way is great on this track. Especially the early part of the infield. But, it was a little slow through the end of the infield (I'm working on that). I recommend you move to the slipper spool in the front; it'll plant the car.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Yeah. The two was great. I could throw the car into the right after hairpin into the infield and the car would settle into it like a pillow. The car setup this way is great on this track. Especially the early part of the infield. But, it was a little slow through the end of the infield (I'm working on that). I recommend you move to the slipper spool in the front; it'll plant the car.


Slow handling or slow to react?

How different was your overall final setup compared to how you ended your evening at N2D Friday?


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> Slow handling or slow to react?
> 
> How different was your overall final setup compared to how you ended your evening at N2D Friday?


Nessel YGPM


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Nessel YGPM


?? I don't see anything.


----------



## jar

Eric told me he had good time. Not only that, he was happy at the end of the day when his equipment did not look like this http://www.google.com/imgres?q=mudding&start=116&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=900&addh=36&tbm=isch&tbnid=ah5nafciKbHS5M:&imgrefurl=http://www.texas4x4.org/gallery/BlazerBoy/Mudding_016%3Ffull%3D1&docid=bZglFc82RrXADM&imgurl=http://www.texas4x4.org/gallery/albums/BlazerBoy/Mudding_016.jpg&w=1280&h=960&ei=qUhiT9unKYPe0QHF1OybCA&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=229&sig=110881494195997697237&page=6&tbnh=162&tbnw=216&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:116&tx=96&ty=106


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

jar said:


> Eric told me he had good time. Not only that, he was happy at the end of the day when his equipment did not look like this http://www.google.com/imgres?q=mudd...16&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:116&tx=96&ty=106


 Yea I didn't miss cleaning dirt out of my chassis and tires at all. Don't get me wrong I still like playing in the dirt, but the carpet is a nice change of pace. Hopefully next time I will be a bit more competitive.


----------



## jar

Found this posted by Eric C. 



 .





But also, does anyone have a Just Stock they might part with?


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

Don't forget...

This is the last time we will be running onroad till the Regional race!!

If you want some practice, This Saturday is your last chance!!


----------



## sg1

Current layout... for the most part


----------



## Mackin

What time do we open on Sat?


----------



## nrtv20

sg1 said:


> Current layout... for the most part


Is there any scale at all to the grid drawing? like 18" per square or is it just a reference? Curious is all.


----------



## sg1

nrtv20 said:


> Is there any scale at all to the grid drawing? like 18" per square or is it just a reference? Curious is all.


Each square is 2' x 2'


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> What time do we open on Sat?


I'll be there around 11am working on hobbyshop stuff


----------



## jamesj

good that will give me time to set up my scalpel if we are running 1/18 for road course


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> good that will give me time to set up my scalpel if we are running 1/18 for road course


We should have 1 heat of 1/18.


----------



## camino86

any1 that has a usgt car please bring it this week i want to run mine with some1 please


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> any1 that has a usgt car please bring it this week i want to run mine with some1 please


My opinion only... You gave up 17.5 too quickly. Your driving ability is good enough for it, just needed more time working on your general setup. Then it's just track time...

I like the concept behind the realistic look of USGT but see little need for a "speed class" beween VTA and 17.5 sedan. Too many classes on the same chassis. 

VTA is brilliant and serves a bonafide purpose. USGT simply waters down the TC lineup. Just my 2cents though...


----------



## Mackin

camino86 said:


> any1 that has a usgt car please bring it this week i want to run mine with some1 please


 I'll tell Tony Williams.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I like the concept behind the realistic look of USGT but see little need for a "speed class" beween VTA and 17.5 sedan. Too many classes on the same chassis.
> 
> VTA is brilliant and serves a bonafide purpose. USGT simply waters down the TC lineup. Just my 2cents though...


I totally agree.


----------



## bobbyh808

*Hackers*

I'll be the first to say I know Im not good but if you find yourself hacking everyone through an entire race do everyone a favor and pull off the track. I know some contact is to be expected but to just hack your way through a race, that's not racing... CLEAN IT UP!!!


----------



## Lessen

Sounds like I missed some action.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Sounds like I missed some action.


That's makes two of us.


----------



## Mackin

bobbyh808 said:


> I'll be the first to say I know Im not good but if you find yourself hacking everyone through an entire race do everyone a favor and pull off the track. I know some contact is to be expected but to just hack your way through a race, that's not racing... CLEAN IT UP!!!


Wasn't me!


----------



## mrbighead

Mackin said:


> Wasn't me!


That's what they all say.


----------



## Mackin

Not me this time, wasn't even in the same race.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Big Thanks to Ray Darroch, Scott Hartman, Alex Kubilus, Chuck Leis, and John Peoples for making the trip up from Pittsburgh. Nice to see you all again, and thanks for supporting the NORCAR at the Gate.


----------



## robert s

*Charger for sale*

Hi everyone,
I am selling my IMAX B6 Quattro charger with power supply for $85.00. I am giving the guys at the Gate first shot at it let me know if anyone is interested and I can send pictures.


Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Scott H

CarbonJoe said:


> Big Thanks to Ray Darroch, Scott Hartman, Alex Kubilus, Chuck Leis, and John Peoples for making the trip up from Pittsburgh. Nice to see you all again, and thanks for supporting the NORCAR at the Gate.


Hey Joe thanks for the nice words. I think I can say for the whole PA group that we all wish we could make it up more often, but everytime we show up you guys make us feel at home. Thanks again and we will see you guys this summer.
Scotty Hartman:wave:


----------



## mrbighead

Joe, when is the gate next club race? Just post it I don't have the time to look for it. 
Thanks Joe


----------



## Lessen

Willie, the following are the scheduled summer club races:

June 9
June 16
July 21
August 11

All on Saturdays. Doors open @ 11. Heats begin @ 3


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> Willie, the following are the scheduled summer club races:
> 
> June 9
> June 16
> July 21
> August 11
> 
> All on Saturdays. Doors open @ 11. Heats begin @ 3


Hey, how was your TC at the ROAR race?


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Hey, how was your TC at the ROAR race?


Well, if I wasn't being so bullheaded about some common tactics I MAY have been fairly competitive for my level of ability. The car seemed balanced the way I like it and it would carry good apex speed. I think it COULD have been very fast.


----------



## Lessen

Hey fellas!

Any of you NORCAR guys interested in putting together a team for the Quarter24 USVTA race in Nashville? Since it is a team event all members needs to be on the same page as far as who can be dedicated to making the show. It's about a month away (Sunday, June 24th) and bodies will need to be painted. I can do the body work for the team cars but I will need some time to get them completed so I'm looking for two more NORCAR drivers to jump on board sooner rather than later. Think about it! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> Any of you NORCAR guys interested in putting together a team for the Quarter24 USVTA race in Nashville? Since it is a team event all members needs to be on the same page as far as who can be dedicated to making the show. It's about a month away (Sunday, June 24th) and bodies will need to be painted. I can do the body work for the team cars but I will need some time to get them completed so I'm looking for two more NORCAR drivers to jump on board sooner rather than later. Think about it! :thumbsup:




One more driver :thumbsup: send me the link for the race.


----------



## Lessen

Cool Bobby. I wasn't REALLY sure if you were 100% in or not so I just sort of left it open.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=363235


----------



## Micro_Racer

Reminder that NORCAR will have 1/10th and 1/12th road racing this summer. See the NORCAR calendar for dates:
http://norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------

